# Poor Responder........part 46



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

A brand new home all ready for Miranda's news!  

Lots of love and luck to everyone     

Rachel x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Rachel  x x x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

WOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!! Come ooooon Bob! Embyona and her sisters want to meet you 
I hope the reason for Mira's silence is that she's got her feet up waiting for nature to take it's course. Yukky to have thrown up tho 

Hey Linz - your consultant really is.... er special ain't he - 
"_NixF01 - I should of slapped the consultant myself!! I told him that I have spoken to other ladies with the same symptoms as me and have gone on to have a baby using their own eggs! He said 'doubt it' and that 'people are sometimes to ashamed for one reason or another to give in and tell people that really they used a donor egg' blah blah blah. _" Seriously? He seriously said that? ! That's actually funny (in a scary kinda way) that he could be so totally pigheaded that he'd rather believe that anyone who has had a successful pregnancy is a liar, rather than rethink his position. And then he tries to make out that we are the ones who are in denial  What a [email protected]!

Emma - oooh, Typhoon warning  hope you guys are ok hon

Where IS everybody  ?

xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm here!

Linzi - I can't believe ur cons said that to u, he sounds vile.  I would definitely get a second opinion, it can't hurt can it?

Mira- ooh, pooing and vomitting - sounds like he might be on his way.  I had a big bowel movement when my Dd came.  It is the bodies way of getting u ready I think.  How exciting.

Nix - I wish I lived in Paris, I love it there.

Emma - gave up with tickers after last m/c, when it all goes wrong they just act as a reminder.  I am due to test on 5th July but that seems too long to me and I will probably test earlier.  So pleased for you, it is great to see so many of u with bfps after the drs gave u the donor speach.  I was devastated when I was told my FSH levels.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bloody hell, Lou, that consultant needs a really good slap!  
What a d!ckhead - as if we would lie on this site about something like that. What would be the point? Grrrr...

Besides, I've just heard from a woman who I was at the Jin with last year. She had an awful cycle - maximum drugs, but only one egg, thin lining... She was 44 then so she'll be 45 now probably. Well she's only gone and fallen pregnant naturally! 
It just goes to show - there's hope there for everone. Well, not me as DH has had the snip, but you see what I mean.

I went back to bed and managed a few more hours' sleep, and I've woken with mild period pain - please let this be the start! I've had a big poo too, so maybe he was just waiting for my colon to get out of the way?

oo, July 5? That's 16 days past EC? So you could in theory start testing on the 1st?

Morning, PUPO Nix! How are you feeling? Any different?

Morning Beach! I'll crack on with the Scramble now.

xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Mir- how many books so far?


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Morning all - just checking in to see how Miranda was getting on - seems I still have time to wish you luck for a smooth and safe labour and a very happy meeting with a healthy Bob!!  

Really hope you get some progress soon!

NixF01 - fantastic that you are PUPO - will be keeping everything crossed for you for test date

hello everyone else....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Juicy!

Beach - when my waters went I said to Pete, oh good, because I've just finished a book. I've read another since!  

xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning Ladies!

Sorry I have been keeping my head down a bit as I needed to stay as calm as poss! Deciding scan tomorrow morning after having Menopur reduced to 150. If there is still no movement we will be cancelled. It is easy to say now (and god knows what I will be like tomorrow morning) but I feel like what will be will be, if we are cancelled then at least its a step closer to the next step if you you know what i mean!!!!!!!!!!! Having said that I have been feeling some twinges (prob just indigestion!!!) and so have been carrying on with the truckloads of water and wheatbag action .... must go and heat it up .... work think i am crazy ....look at the weather outside!!!!!!!!!!! So 10am tomorrow it is and I will be seeing Yau Thum after the scan for the decision x

Linz - how are you doing - you are absolutely right that the fat lady has so not sung yet!!!!!!!!! You must explore every avenue - this is what I am doing x As far as that consultant is concerned and as I said in my PM last night - move on from him as fast as you can - there are lots like him but equally there are lots who are not like him. I think you are being very brave. 

Miranda - How are you, you must be getting a bit frustrated aren't you? I hope he comes soon x

Nix - glad you had a good weekend with the girls it really must have helped keep your head straight - oh laughing is such a tonic - I think i may have to get out a really funny film tonight and watch it to keep my mind off things (and hopefully help blood flow to my uterus!!!!!!!) 

Laura - How is work going - I am totally under pressure too - its hideous isnt it, must be hard with those 3 growing babes in you hogging all of your energy! 

Emma - hope you have battened down the hatches! Stay safe inside! 

Steph - good luck good luck good luck!

Little Hen - How did it go yesterday? Hope it all went to plan, hope you are not feeling too tender.

Alegria - how is the waiting going - remember that IUI wouldnt be an option if they didnt get results from it!! 

I know I have forgotten loads of people - got to go tho as I have got to finish a presentation!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Mir - I think Bob was waiting until the ex's birthday was gone... and he can now finally make his triumphal appearance - very diplomatic of him         

Emma - Hope the weather has improved now and that you're both well and safe  

Nix - Pupo lady - thinking of you ma cherie    

Ally - Good luck for tomorrow - stay positive    

Steph and Ophelia - Hope all is going well with the packing and last arrangements for the trip 

Linzi - Completely agree with the others re. your current consultant    Time for a swift change, you need a 2nd opinion hun. You have to have confidence in your clinic and your consultant during tx, there's no point being somewhere that you don't feel they're ready to give you every possible chance to succeed. I too was told by my previous clinic, on my 1st ever consultation that I should consider DE    But I refused to be written-off before even trying first. A good friend of mine is now 20 wks pg following her 5th ICSI attempt. After her 4th attempt (which had to be abandoned due to a cyst and poor response) she was told (on the telephone!) that she should give up trying. She refused to, changed clinics and despite having PR, MF and immunes, she's finaly got her BFP    Little Jenny's sister is another wonderful positive outcome. Stories like that are an inspiration to keep us going  

A big   to everyone that I haven't mentioned.

I'm on day 5 post ov today so, if things have worked as they should with my IUI, my embryo is probably getting ready to make  him(her)self comfy in my womb today/tomorrow. Had an acu session y'day and feel v relaxed. Funny but this time I completely forget that I'm supposed to be on a 2ww (apart from when I'm inserting those lovely cyclogest pessaries and oestrogen pills up my back and front doors   ). We had a dinner party last night and I was v busy cooking and carrying heavy boxes of beer & wine upstairs from our basement to the kitchen...    But I then remembered and just had sparkling mineral water all eve  

Alegria xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hewo!  Still here, can't be bovvered to go shopping at the sales I am too knackered!  

Hey Mira,  What about the complete works of Jane Austen?  That should keep you busy for a while. Although if you have a copy like mine, the print is so small that you have to strain really hard to read it. In fact, the squinting might actually help bring things along!  Do you like Tom Clancy? His books are so chunky it even takes me aaaages to get thru them and I read really quickly too.  Although I tend to slow down toward the end of a really good book cos I don't want it to end if you know what I mean! Am I  ?! And don't you hate it when you get to the end of a good one and you haven't got another one ready to start immediately?  I have so many books that Mike keeps complaining about not having enough space to store them all!  But I loooove reading!  But I digress....  where the hell is Bob?  Come on son, we're all waiting!!!  Fancy a curry Mira?  No more pea fritters for you tho my girl!

Hi Ally - keeping everything crossed that this reduced dose does the trick. And if not I'm  that they learn enough from this cycle to help 'em get it right for next time round   Hee hee, you said Little Hen - I thought I was one the one with the terrible puns around here!

Speaking of LittleJen - did I miss the EC announcement then? It was yesterday wasn't it?  How many eggies were there?

Must go and eat something, these HCG jabs are sending my appetite dollally, always hungry and none of my bloody clothes fit.  Just dug out a pair of linen trews thinking "Yay! They'll do nice and loose and baggy". HA! Can I do the buggers up?  Not even close!

Ooh Alegria just posted! Hello hon!  I know what you mean about forgetting! There I was 3 days post ET climbing up 286 bloody stairs to the top of the sodding Arc de Triomphe . I got to the top and collapsed on this bench thing.  In typical french fashion there is a lift but, guess what - it's only for staff use.  Sod the tourists, right?!    Well, enjoy the 2 week torture hon!   

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it can't be long now - getting blood and mucas now, and he's turned almost to the front. Now he's got hiccups!

Nix - I bought a huge amount of books at a boot sale, and I'm still working my way through them. I like Deaver and stuff like that - forensics, serial killers etc. But I'm reading through a load of Nikki French at the minute - not as good, but different. I've just chucked out my Jane Austin, as the type was so small I couldn't be arsed to read it!

can't you do sales shopping online?

Alegs - hope those embryos are implanting like anything! You had two follies, right?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Miranda - now we all know what happens and what to expect - which is not a bad thing - we focus so much on the bit before conception we dont allow ourselves to get that far!! 25th June sounds like a great day to be born!!!! Hopefully this means you will have a short labour and have been able to spend most of your time at home xxxx

Nix - Yes I liked the Little Hen pun (but its not cool to laugh at your own jokes is it!!) Hope Little Jen doesnt mind being Little Hen, just thought it conjured up a lovely image! Not sure there has been an announcement yet but looking forward to finding out how many little'ns  were collected.

xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Just wanted to pop on and say good luck Mirra. Lets have Bob out today chicky, its a good day for a birth today and it's my baby niece's birthday too. Oh and I like Nicci French books, have you read Killing me Softly, that was my favourite.

Little Jen - How'd it go yesterday??

Beachy - Hiya hun, hope you are ok today  

Nix- How's our PUPO lady across the channel??

Laura - How are the triplets? When's next scan??

Sarah xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's the one I'm just about to start, Sarah! Glad it's reciommended, as I'm finding her a little hit and miss.

Ally - June 26 means exactly six months between birthday and Christmas - good date! Nicely spaced, methinks.


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just to say I've had my little embie transfered today feeling much better about things as the nurses were very pleased I have got to where I am and the embryo was behaving itself and doing all it should be so I'm feeling very lucky to be in this position now officially on 2WW!!

Miranda good luck with the birth of you baby hopefully we will have some news from you soon


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Rachel - Congrats PUPO lady


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Swinny said:


> Hiya
> 
> Nix- How's our PUPO lady across the channel??
> 
> Sarah xx


Fat.   

Mira I can't sales shop on the internet, that takes all the fun out of elbowing people out of the way to get to that special bargain!   

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Um can I ask a stooopid question?  It hasn't been mentioned lately but what the hell is scramble?  Mmm fancy some scrambled eggs now!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bummocks!  I can't get on ********! Is the website down or is it just my pooter that is rubbish?!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

ArrrrrrrrrrrrrRRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! 

My bloody body!!!!

I have just started bleeding - on day 21 of my cycle - and not due to fly to Jinemed until Monday. Can't fricking believe it! 

Have panicked down the phone to Ugur as flights booked and paid for etc and been reassured that we can sort it all out, now trying to arrange scan tomorrow at Harley Street and hopefully Dr Saradogan (their associate doctor at The Portland Hosp) will be able to prescribe stimulation drugs to start me off till I fly on Monday...

So stressed now  was thinking I had a few days, and all of a sudden am already into it - am sure I'll calm down once I get my head aorund it all and it WILL all come out in the wash!   

Sorry for the me post!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh bloody hell! How annoying!

Still, let's look at this positively - you will be started off in London and so you will have longer in Istanbul to relax after ET! see? Good, innit? 

Well, sort of.

Nix - Scramble's a game on ********! I'll challenge you to a game if you like word games?

Well done Rachel! Congrats on getting that well-behaved embryo on board the mothership.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah I'm up for that but can't get on ** just now 

Hang on, just scoffing my scrambled eggs (see, I wasn't joking!) and will try to log in again in a bit.  Tell Bob to wait a bit!


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join you.  I'm Carol, 39 years old, hubbie 38 and we're in the process of our first IVF.  I've been stimming for 8 days now and have a scan on Friday.  Have been told today I have to increase my drugs to 300 as whatever it is my blood test tests (sorry not up to date with the in/outs of it) show that I'm only 3.1.  So nervous about Friday and just know that my age is so against us.  So glad I've found this website as I really do feel it will be a life safer for me.
I notice some ladies have went abroad for treatment, what are the advantages of that, is it money or is the treatment better?
I look forward to getting to know so many of you.  
Carol
xx


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Miranda

Bob STILL hasnt arrives, you must be exhausted!! How long now? You getting any labour pains yet?

xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh Steph, what a bummer!!
As Mir said, don't panic just yet, you can still start it here in London. I know, not perfect but it'll all work out in the end. Keeping all my little fingers and toes crossed for you    

abdncarol - Welcome   and good luck for Friday  

Alegria x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome Carol!

Sorry can't speak for the others as per reasons why they went abroad, personally I'm in France but that's just cos I married a Frenchman and he decided he wanted to come home!

Good luck for you scan on Friday and as for your results, don't be scared to ask questions at your clinic if you feel that you would like more info. It is their JOB to keep you in the loop and to explain things properly so don't feel like you're being a pain or anything like that. 

All the best lovey!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Both, Carol! It's cheaper, you get a holiday, and I found the treatment way better. You get treated like a human being, not a number. Faaabulous.
I suspect it's your AMH that's 3.1, as if that was your FSH that would be good! Find out whether it's measured in pmol/L or ng/L, as that's important to just whether it's just low or very low.

Your age may or may not be that important - keep positive, as you just never know. Did they say how many follicles they could see today?
300 is quite a low dose, actually - we've mostly been on 450 and 600 in some cases. So I don't think you're in too much trouble, ovarian reserve-wise or they'd have you on more than that. Where are you being treated?

Linz - I have had ONE strong contraction, but that's it. Couple of smaller ones... I'm getting in the bath in a mo, to try and relax.


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh thanks for your quick responses, that was lovely.  I didn't get a scan today, getting it on Friday so drinking lots of milk, going to try and eat lots of protein and going to watch telly in bed tonight with a hot water bottle on my tummy to encourage those follicles to grow.  Any other advice on what I can do to try and get a good result on Friday?
I'm attending Aberdeen Fertility Clinic, they have been lovely so far, the nurses especially couldn't be more helpful. I've been on 225 dose up until now so will start the 300 tonight and then we will probably have to pay for more medication on Friday (must remember my cheque book).
Carol
xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls - Steph I posted you on Jin thread! but very annoying   

Miranda - water's broken, blood, mucus and a contraction - sounds like Bob is getting himself ready to go!! Did you manage to have some sleep last night?

rachael congrats on being PUPO

Hi eveyone else!

Take care love Karen xx.


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Miranda, hope all's well - when do you go to the hospital?  GOOD LUCK!!  
LJ, hope EC went ok, where are you dear?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Aargh where do I find the rules of the stupid scramble thing? I don't get how it works! I can see words but it won't let me chose them!  DO the letters all have to be next door to eachother or something?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

oh good, Carol - you could find that everything's absolutely fine on Fri and you're positively bristling with eggs!

Yes, the letters have to touch Nix - even just at the corner, so you can go diagonally, up down etc to make words. You'll get it! I must play you while you're still working it out - I haven't beaten anyone!

Cheers Anna! I don't know when I go to the hospital - the contractions don't seem strong enough yet. But what do I know?

Kaz - yep, had sleep in a couple of batches of four hours each, so I'm ok for sleep! Though I nearly just fell asleep in the bath...


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Miranda, honey, do you think you should maybe call the hospital? i am jsut thinking, what if you have a  very high pain threshhold? and it progressing fast underneath your calm reaction!?  how far are you away from them? (Id perosnally have camped outside from about a week ago)  xxx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Miranda how exciting for you, hope everything goes fantastically well for you.  Can't believe how calm you sound, I'd be a quivering (bad spelling, blaming it on the drugs!) wreck.
Carol
xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi ladies,

This is a "me" post so sorry in advance.

Well - things did not go well.   They got 7 eggs out of 12 follies.  Not great. Then only 4 were mature and could be frozen.  Even worse.  Had hoped for 7 or 8 total frozen.

Felt absolutely gutted - how can my sister have FSH in the 20s and still get only two less eggs than me??  At least she got to use her immature ones too and go two frosties from immature eggs.

I spoke to the doctor on the day of EC and they seemed to think 7 was a perfectly good response but it doesn't seem that way to me!!!  I heard him talking to the lady in the next cubicle and he asked if she was ok since they had retrieved "an awful lot of eggs" - turned out this number was 12.  None of nurses thought 7 eggs was anything to be upset about.  Am I being totally out of line or does my clinic have warped standards on what is a good response and what is an "awful lot"  The only thing the doctor said was that "next time" they would use a higher dose and probably add some menopur(?) into the mix.

However, I don't think there is going to be a next time.  

I was devastated and DP and I had a talk.  We have decided to move things forward a little and will be trying naturally later in the year.  We thought about trying right away but decided to allow ourselves a few months of "us" time.  My thinking is that if we have problems after 6 months of trying then, at that stage, I still have a better chance with IVF using a fresh cycle - where at least any immature ones will have a chance - than with trying to freeze a few more beforehand.

I have a follow-up appointment at the clinic tomorrow and have a few questions re what on earth their standards are on response.  Also, am worried that my pathetic IVF response indicates there is no chance naturally anyway.

Feel very odd - relieved that DP and I are going to start trying sooner but really upset that I seemed to do so badly this cycle when at all my scans etc. they said I was responding well.

Oh well.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ach, LilJen - don't worry about the response this time! It could be so different on another cycle, even if you aren't going to go down that route. Your bloods were all fine - sounds like they simply triggered you a day or two earlier than they should have, perhaps.

I'm delighted you'll be trying naturally this year! I reckon you'll fall dead easy, honestly! I think I'd be annoyed rather than upset about having only four to freeze - after all, there were actually seven, they just weren't cooked right.  

Right guys - contractions are every seven minutes now, so I called in for instructions. You're stuck with me till they are five mins apart I'm afraid!

Tell you what's annoying - having to explain who I am and my circs to a different person or several every time I ring...

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

hee, hey Mira don't do one of them "I thought I needed a poo and then the head came out" things!  Jeez  Some people will do anything just so they can sell their story to "Now" magazine     

Ah Jen come on if you learnt one thing from us lot on here, it must be that numbers don't mean nuffink!  You haven't done badly at all and I remember feeling very relieved when I read somewhere that the average response is actually 7-15 eggs so you haven't done badly at all, and under those criteria I'm not actually a poor responder at all either. Ok we're at the low end of average but it's still better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick!  Seriously hon, you've done bloody well!  

xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

LJ - please please none of this. we have no idea what normally fertile women would get at EC! I seem to remember Kate, the disaster story, needing immedaite IVF, facing infertility. errr, isn't she the girl expecting the twins?!       these drs know NOTHING as we have often commented! you know the amount of reading Ive done - it is ALL ABOUT EGG QUALITY NOT QUANTITY.  your 4 are probably perfect and ideal to produce quads to join their cousins in due course. please no more upset or tears over this darling. please also rmember the girl i told you about in a pm with >10 FSH and high E2 - oh yes she was the one who got a girl then a boy first month of trying. quality again. 

Miranda, gosh. i did tell you. please get ready - you've reached 7 mins fast.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

ooh 7 minutes.  Quick play scramble now I should be able to beat you while you're distracted!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for your support. It just all seems so random. I was also a bit perturbed that, on my very last day of stims, they told me to up my dose to 400 because "it was safe". Can't help feeling that it was obvious I wasn't an OHSS risk and that they maybe could have looked into upping it earlier, especially since my E2 levels were not that high!

I do feel much better and am secretly quite pleased that DP and i are thinking of starting soon. I suppose we will need things like a house.  IUD will probably come out fairly soon since they recommend taking it out about 3 months before you want to try.

Linz - I have been catching up on your posts and am furious with your consultant!!  Please look at the attached link:

http://repromedix.com/documents/AMH.htm

I know your AMH test isn't great but as you can see from this it is not in the POF range according to this big US lab. You may not have many eggs but they are out there and you are young enough for your eggs to be of great quality. I don't think they can possibly say that you are a no-hoper by any means. As people have said, antral follicle counts can vary a lot month to month. Plus, when my sister went through IVF she had no visible antral follies at her scan and got 5 eggs and a BFP. It's not necessarily the case that this means a zero response. See someone else.

Miranda - seems like Bob is about to make his grand entrance. Good luck! 

Love to everyone else - I will catch up properly later I promise.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Mira-

[fly]      GOOD LUCK!!!!!      [/fly]

Back later!

Steph xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

LittleJen - 

I know it must have been a shock to only end up with 4 suitable to freeze - can they let the other 3 mature at all before freezing? But once you've got over the shock you'll realise that it is NOT a crap response - only the lower end of average for your age, as others have said.

The first cycle is *always* a learning curve, whether you are IVF'ing or freezing - and if you do decide to have another cycle I'm sure they will tweak your dose etc and you'll do better.

Quality really DOES mean more than quantity, and you do only need one - I know its an old chestnut which is trotted out over and over on here but only cos it's true!!

It's great that this has been a catalyst for you and your DP to become closer and discuss what you want out of your future together - he sounds like a keeper to me!  don't give up before you have even started to try naturally - you honestly never know! 

Anyway - well done hon - now get your feet up and have a nice rest! 

Love Steph xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Mir - Blimey! All my friends say that I'm too laid back but that's because they haven't met you yet!!! Fancy having 7mins contractions and still be playing scramble on the puter   Like Anna III said, I too would be camping outside the hospital by now  

Little Jen - I passionately believe (like everyone else on this board) that quality is the key not quantity. Instead of wasting energy producing 12+ weak eggs, your ovaries have concentrated on producing a fewer top quality ones. I agree with Mir that you have probably been triggered too early. But still, at your age I bet those 4 would all easily fertilize and take, honestly. I'm so glad to hear that you and dp will start ttc naturally soon though - Chin up, I'm sure you'll be fine, hun    

Steph - Have you managed to get that baseline scan sorted in Harley St.?

Alegria xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry for no more personals - I've got a bit of reading back/catching up to do and will do some later I hope xx

Feeling calmer now I have a plan of action - am off up to London on the tube tomorrow - first to the Portland for a blood test (FSH & e2) then to Harley St for a baseline scan, once Dr Saradogan has result of both he will give us his opinion on what to do/write a presciption for 4 days of stims to take me through to when I get to Turkey, and I'll then have to find a chemist to fill it (have a couple in mind thanks to recommendations on FF!  ).

Hopefully once we've got to Turkey (late at night) I'll be able to go to the Jinemed quickly the next morning and see if the stims are doing anything (though it may be too early to tell). If my FSH is sky-high again and only one follicle we may go natural like last month, anyway we will see what tomorrow brings!    Luckily I booked us flights which can be changed for the return date (for a small fee) - so if we want to we can fly home a bit early, or we can just spend more time chilling out in Istanbul after ET!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ooh I think Mira must have gone to the oppital....!

Yeah Steph, hows it going with the emergency change of plans?  Oops you've posted while I was faffing lemme read it...


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

heow steph I just challenged you on Scramble! And sent you a message on ** too...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nah mate - I'm still here! Keeping up with five threads and playing Scramble! I'll get to it right away... At least I have a good excuse for being crap at it at the moment!

LilJen - so it's FATE! See? You'd be much happier doing it au naturel with DP than facing tx later. When does the househunting start?

Steph - I have a feeling this cycle will be different. I'm crossing everything!

Alegs - I'm much more relaxed at home! I can get a cuppa or whatever - you don't see the staff for dust once you're at the hospital. It's like they all vanish...

Anna - it keeps slowing down then speeding up! D'oh. Still, it should be fairly soon that I get to five mins.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a quick one to say good luck miranda and dh .. on meeting your precious bob


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

MIRANDA!!!!

what de bludclarrrt are you still doing on here woman?!  I hope you've got your bag packed and the car warmed up!!!  And that you've eaten summink cos I reckin you're in for a looong night.  Or you're planning on selling your story to now or prima or whatever!  will we be seeing you on Jeremy Kyle perhaps? You'll have to buy a new chavsuit!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep - bag's packed, hair's straightened, all ready! I can't eat at the mo - I'd prob be sick. I've got a bagful of food for afterwards ready too.

I've just scrambled with you - just going to do Beachie now.

I've tried reading - it won't wash! I'm just not relaxed enough to read.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

C'mmon Bob, your honorary aunties are all here on tenderhooks waiting for you to show up quick and easy to your mummy


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Miranda you nutter!  Glad you got a bag of goodies to take with you tho, they're buggers for feeding you in hospital!  Just being thrashed at scramble by steph, had to larf the first word that jumped out at me was "****"


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've got points for the C word before now! Steph would beat ANYONE - she is our resident brainbox.


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

OMG mirranda - I can't believe you are still here!!!! Good luck!!

Steph - happy stims! Harley street is lovely - so a nice place to start!

LJ - 4 eggs is absolutley fine!!! I got 3 on my first cycle and 15 on my second!!

Hello to everyone else - haven't had time to catch up on all the pages yet!


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't believe Mira is still here    I hope he comes soon, you must be bored of this now.

Steph - so sorry your AF went and spoiled all your plans    Typical!  Glad you have got it sorted though and can start off here.  This is what worries me about tx abroad, your AF can really b*ggar up your plans.  Good luck tomorrow  

LJ - I concur with everything everyone else has said, you may have four top quality eggs there, you never know.  My cons told me that he had a woman with 4 follicles when scanned and she went on to get a BFP.  He also had a 27 year old who got 19 eggs, which all looked top quality.  They put two back, they didn't take and when they defrosted the other 17 they all died.  You just never know, it is a lottery.  I hope you get a BFP from trying naturally soon though.  

Rachel78 - congrats of being PUPO.  I had only one embie to put back so we are in the same boat.  Good luck  

I am now feeling left out re Scramble.  I love word games.  Can I join you?  I am not a mad stalker honest  

I am feeling a bit pants at the mo.  I don't know if it is PMT or pg symptoms but I am grouchy as hell and want to kill everyone one minute and burst into tears the next.  As if IF isn't hard enough, the bl00dy hormones make you  

My (.)(.)s hurt but I think that is probably the cyclogest.  

Nix - noticed any twinges yet?

Love to everyone else

Lainey x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Forgot to ask.  Did those taking DHEA find it made a big difference to the number of eggs/embryos produced?  I am going to start taking it if AF arrives and wondered whether it makes a quantifiable difference  


L x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It made a big difference to the quality of mine, but not quantity. Though I did have more follicles, but half were empty.

I've PMed you about ********!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Miranda- Hope you have a smooth and quick delivery and good luck!!

Steph- Typical AF to arrive early!   At least it looks you've got things sorted. 

Nix- When is your testday?     For a BFP.

LJ- I agree with the others,bet you got some top eggs to freeze and soon enough you'll be pregnant naturally anyway. 

Carol- It seems 300iu is the highest dose in Aberdeen and am I right in thinking it'll be day 10 of stimming when you get your first scan tomorrow? Hence why I prefer the clinic abroad where I'm at just know as you'll get scans every other day from day 4 of stimms and they check your bloods regularly too and upping or lowering the drug doses accordingly, if needed. Oh, and it's cheaper too and a combined holiday like Miranda said. 
Let us know how you get on at your scan.

Rachel- Good luck for the 2ww.   

Bugle- Glad to hear all is well with you. 

Hi to the rest of yous. Love/Ophelia


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Had EC and got 9 eggs but don't know if they  are all mature. ET probably Friday. Currently resting and watching football. Decided to try IVIG this time, very expensive but want to give my all this time. DP is not keen on another try.

LJ - Sorry to hear you are disappointed with 4 eggs   I think this is probably working out for the best, if you had loads of eggs your DP might not have agreed to try naturally so soon (?).

Miranda - Hope Bob is on his way soon and you'll have a fab delivery    

LL - I had the same number of eggs but my dose was lower this time! My problem is not the number of eggs but embryo development, either they don't divide or very slowly. 

Rachel - congrats on being PUPO    

Hi Nix, Ophelia, buble, pospi, anna, carol and alegria

Steph - good luck with your next cycle     Wish my DP would agree to go to Istanbul.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a quickie!

The contractions are stronger and quicker now, so I'm going on in. Hope it all happens fast once I'm there!

See you later.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, exciting! See ya later hun.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh mir.. be sure to let us know ASAP !! xx good luck babe


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Oooh - good luck Miranda!

Thanks again for everyone's kind words.  I feel a bit better now and it's probably true to say that if i had got loads then DP wouldn't have been ok with trying so soon.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Come on Mir......ooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Im so excited.....
take care honey and best of luck will tune in later.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Good luck!!

Keep us posted when you can xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Good luck Miranda     

Lainey x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Good luck honey!!!!!!!!!!! 

We will all be thinking of you and praying for an easy labour! 

Ally xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good Luck Mirra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        Hope it all goes smoothly!

Hello everyone else, I'm shattered again, finshed late again and then watched the footie.... poor turkey.. so close.  


LJ - Its so dissapointing when you have done all that and don't get the anount you were hoping for, but 4 in the freezer is a good start and wonderful you are going to ttc later in the year, enjoy the summer then get going.    Fab news.  And if you change your mind I'm sure you would get a better response next time, they are always causious on a first cycle, don't wanna kill you with OHSS!!  

Love to everyone else.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Good luck Mira, see you in a bit Bob!



lainey-lou said:


> Forgot to ask. Did those taking DHEA find it made a big difference to the number of eggs/embryos produced? I am going to start taking it if AF arrives and wondered whether it makes a quantifiable difference
> L x


YES!!! It has a cumulative effect, doesn't kick in immediately so there is no reason to wait for you af to start taking it. I must have started it about 4 months ago. This attempt was the first time I had so many follicles (15 as opposed to a previous average of 7 over my previous 4 attempts). Previously I have always had day 2 transfers, on 3 occasions I had 2 viable embies, one 2 cell and one 4 cell put back. On the attempt before this one, which was a bit of a blip there was nothing at all, they stopped developing at 2 or 4 cells. This time I had 3 viable embies, a 6 cell, one 7 cell and one 8 cell all put back on day 3.

There are other factors involved in the improvement on this last attempt I'm sure (I gave up work and avoided all stressful situations, I had 300iu menopur only for stims as opposed to 450 GonalF or a mixture of Gonal and Menopur and I made a conscious effort to drink more liquids and keep my tum warm during stims and also did yoga) but I feel the DHEA must have played a part...

Hope this helps hon

xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Miranda I knew it!   The very best of luck for a swift L&D if not just ask for the drugs!

I can't wait to hear of Bob's arrival - Im excited for you knowing the wonder of those first few moments once he's here - you will know exactly what I mean.

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Just a quickie as I'm about to pop out, but *LilJen* I just wanted to say that I'm sorry you were disappointed you didn't get more eggs, but 4 top ones is still very good. How exciting that you and DP have decided to start trying soon - I wish you every success   

Mira - Goooo oooon, PUSH him out  Actually, I hope he's arrived by now 

Big  to the rest of you xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hope Mir won't mind me letting you know but Robert arrived safe and well, not sure of details but got a text about 5.30am.  

Congratulations Miranda & Pete on the arrival of baby Robert xxx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Good morning everyone, hope you're all well this Thursday.  Pretty cold day in Aberdeenshire.  Hardly slept a wink last night as worried about tomorrow's scan but drinking a pint of milk as I type and plan to drink lots of water today, use a hot water bottle, eat walnuts (so fed up of them by now) and juice 2 pineapples.  Going to have eggs and bacon for breakfast, once I can face it, then take dog for a long walk.  
Everyone will be checking their computers as will be looking forward to hearing the news from Miranda, hope all has been well for her and her little baby is here safe and sound.
Ophelia thanks so much for the advice re Aberdeen, wonder why 300 is their maximum amount?  Definitely will think about Istanbul but will probably bug you for advice about it.  Did you have to make many trips to London and how long do you have to stay there?  It's just my hubbie doesn't get paid when he isn't working so might work out much more expensive but  maybe he only has to be there part of the time and we could think of it as a wee holiday.  Any advice/information would be greatly appreciated.
Carol
xx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Brilliant news  , congratulations to Miranda and Pete and of course big   for Robert.
Carol
xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just saw Beachy's post as I went to post this - Hi Beachy! 

Have had the following text from Miranda:

_"Robert was born at two ten am weighing six pounds three. He is currently sleeping it off!"_

Well done Miranda!!! and Pete! Congratulations to you both! 

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Off up to London now for scan - back later


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS MIRANDA!!! 

We look forward to seeing a piccie of the bonnie boy!!!

Welcome Robert!!

A xxxx

Good luck Steph - I have a scan too this morning at lister x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh Steph - I wanted to post that first!! Bah!
Congrats Mirra on the safe arrival of Bob!    
Good luck with the scans girls!
NW


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS MIRANDA & PETE!!!!!!!!!!!!

WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE ROBERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
                ​
Alegria xxx​


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Hurrah!  gosh that was quick wasn't it? well done Miranda, how exciting. 

and a big kiss to little Robert.


----------



## mayve (Oct 31, 2006)

Gate-crashing to let Beach and Steph know that I have taken the initiative of announcing (gossiping?)  Robert's arrival on some of the other threads that had been asking. 

I'm sure Miranda won't mind.... this is news to be screamed off of the rooftops!


mayve


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Congratulations Miranda and dh! 

Welcome to the world little one  

Enjoy every minute  

Love, Rachel x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

WOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bob's here!! 

Congrats Miranda and DH !!!!

Born on my mummy's birthday too so he's bound to be a faaaaabulous person! What a fantastic start to the day!

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations Miranda!!!  Wonderful wonderful news!!   

Ally - good luck for your scan today!  Let us know how it goes and try and stay positive!

I had a consultation with the doc (a different one) today.  It went well.  He said:

(a) he thinks a slightly higher dose etc. would give me a better result and probably four or five more eggs - they just have to be cautious at first.

(b) the 4 eggs frozen were,as far as they can tell, top quality and he would have high hopes for them.

(c) he said in terms of worrying about response etc. that my response wasn't bad plus they could improve it with a better protocol and quality looks high; the ones they couldn't freeze were only immature - had we been doing a normal IVF cycle there is a decent chance they would have fertilised and who knows?

(d) things look pretty normal for 36 - he says I shouldn't wait longer than a year before trying and the sooner the better but he thinks I have a good chance naturally, assuming I get cracking.

(e) he told me my priority now should be to enjoy the summer.

(f) He told me (and I love him for this) that, while the optimum would be to gain a few pounds (I'm 5'4" and about 7 1/2 stone), my weight should really present a problem since I am still having regular periods etc.  I am pleased - the Zit clinic told me my weight was a real issue and, through eating everything that wasn't nailed down, I seem to manage to gain about 2 lbs every so often and then have a big poo or something and lose it again!

I felt a bit guilty for being such a whinger when he told me that he has seen several people come in for egg freezing who are in their early 30s and suddenly find out they have high FSH and aren't candidates for freezing and/or seem ok but don't respond to the stims. 

love to all


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Miranda and DH Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful Baby Boy xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Forgot to add the best bit!!!

Doc has said DP should have a sperm analysis before we start trying. Doc has seen too many women with younger partners completely bypass this and waste months, all the time assuming it has to be the woman causing the problem because of her age. 

As I've said before, I cherish a secret hope that DP's swimmers are a bit dodgy so it's not all me!!!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS MIRANDA                      

WHAT A WONDERFUL WORLD!

Robert is so lucky to have you as his mummy.


Wishing you and your hubby love and happiness on the birth of your baby boy!

odettexx

ps I got the call yesterday, the clinic have found me a donor.   I'm on my way.


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

wow - WELL DONE Miranda!!!  and well done Robert too!!  Many Congratulations to all three of you, you deserve all this happiness - what a miracle you are, Bob!!

Steph - good luck tomorrow, so sorry AF messed you around but glad you've got a plan.  Really really really hope this is the one for you and DH x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

LittleJenny said:


> As I've said before, I cherish a secret hope that DP's swimmers are a bit dodgy so it's not all me!!!


Hey Jen

I kind of know what you mean, I've said it would be a relief to have some of the pressure taken off me on this. I'm so tired of feeling somehow "responsible" for our situation with noone even really bothering to properly check whether DH could be contributing to it, but I'm sure that you are not really "wishing" problems on your other half are you?

At the risk of sounding like a suspicious old granny all I would say is, please be careful what you wish for!

xxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

And from me too!  CONGRATULATIONS to you, Pete. And a big welcome to wee Robert. Well done Miranda!  And is he ginger? 

xxxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Congratulations Miranda.  Great news that all went well.

Button xxx

P.S.  Liljen - Glad that you are feeling better after your consultation today.  Bet you get preggers au naturelle!  Good Luck! xx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi 

Congratulations Miranda  

I am off sick at the moment, I have got a tooth abscess. My face has swollen up. On antibiotics and then they are taking out the tooth next week.

Only 9 days to go till my holiday in Spain.

Sonia xx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Nix, you're so right.  Watching the man you love suffering because he feels so bad he can't give you the baby he knows you want so much is nothing to hope for.  And LittleJen what do you mean "so it's not all me".  Honey, there's nothing to suggest it is you!  Your bloods have been fine and your response to the drugs was NOT poor.  I would have given my eye teeth for 7 eggs of which 4 were mature when I was trying IVF.  There's no reason at this stage to worry that you won't get pregnant naturally. Maybe all the stories of us old timers who have spent years trying and failing to get pregnant are making you worry unnecessarily.    If you don't get pregnant naturally worry about it then, not now.  Enjoy the summer.  And good luck!

xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Little Jen - I think this is fate - this has fast forwarded your relationship!! Anyway the most important thing is the prize and not how you get there - so glad you will be trying for a baby soon and as others say your little eggies will be there for you should you need them later (it doesnt sound like you will though!!)

I had my scan was sure I was going to be cancelled - the madness continues.....my E2 levels are up and my lining is up to 6.4 and I have 1 follicle at 10mm (not sure about the others??), we are carrying on now until monday! I know most people would be devastated with this news but I am actually happy! It is so good to know that my ovaries have some functionality after my devastating POF diagnosis. So who knows - just need to stay positive and see how things progress......

A xxxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

That's great news Ally, - so glad you've not cancelled - I hope that follicle keeps growing and you get more good news on Monday.  Are there other potentials that might catch up?

The docs must be so impressed with you given your circs - my FSH is raised but I wouldn't presume to imagine how hard a POF diagnosis is - getting this far is testament to your resolve and all the hard work you put in earlier this year getting FSH down.  Keep that wheatbag action going!

x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey!  Nice one Ally!  Keep necking those liquids, stuffing that protein rich food and keeping that tum warm!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Well done Mirra, I am so pleased for you and DH. How amazing it must feel for you both after your long journey. Enjoy little Robert and give him a big kiss from all his FF aunties xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Odette -    . Bet you are soooooo excited!!

Little Jen - Well done Mrs. Bet your glad that's behind you. Relax now and have fun   naturally. You'll be cheggers in no time!!

Beachy - How are you today me darlin??

Nix -   hope you are taking it easy xxx

Ally -   

Nicks - How is our little princess Emily?

Bye for now
Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Juicy - yep i think there are a few that are way to small to measure at the moment - but who knows!!!!!!! Dont worry you will need to surgically remove the wheatbag tonight and I have acu at 6pm (with heat lamp!! & electro stuff) 

Cheers Nix - Hows the lovely little Embryona doing today? 

My doctors are amazing, really really supportive, they just said "well we are not giving up now - this is really positive!"

COME ON YOU LOVELY LITTLE FOLLIE - COME ON!

Ax


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

MIRANDA AND PETE CONGRATULATIONS ON MEETING LITTLE ROBERT AT LAST XX I AM SO PLEASED FOR YOU

Ally - great news on your follie honey.. just remember ladies without tx only have one and thats all thats needed. .. . positive thoughts being sent to yours as i speak xx

Beach.. hope your ok

love to everyone else xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Miranda              Well done.  You must be over the moon.

Ally - how fantastic.  I hoped the lower stims would do the trick.  You must be so pleased.  Remember, it only takes one  

Nix - thanks for the info re: DHEA.  I can't wait for it to arrive now, want to get taking it  

Lainey x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - another thing the doctor said to me today is that he has seen LOTS of women get pregnant when only one egg is retrieved.  I am so pleased fo you - it is such a positive sign!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Mira -   on the arrival of little Robert     and by all accounts it sounds like a quick labour!  Can't wait to see a piccie of him soon xx

Odette -   on getting a donor - that's fantastic news.....whooo hooo a great day for the PR thread  

LilJen - Glad the FU went well.  Such a relief to have an optimistic doc.  

Alley - Glad scan went well too.

Off to bed now xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS MIRANDA AND PETE ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR WEE BOY ROBERT..LOTS OF LOVE TO YOU ALL TAKE CARE AND GOD BLESS MY DEARS....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Girls
Just crashing on to say CONGRATULATIONS MIRANDA ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR SON! 

        

Hope mum and baby doing well!

Love Pobby xxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

way to go mirranda - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Welcome Robert!


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS MIRANDA

Hope you, DP and baby Robert are doing well. 

TracyM


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening all!

Miranda - Already said by text but I'll say it again.... well done birdie!!  

Odette -WOW exciting news!  Fab news!!

LJ - Glad consult was good... how does dh feel about doing it in a pot!!

Bugle - How you doing hon?  Loking forward to the hols?

Ally - So Chuffed for you 

Hello to everyone else!!

I got a letter today, have a midwife appointment in the morning!  Loads of notice NOT!  So have to ring work in morning and cancel my meetings... makes me look very disorganised.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Miranda-Huge congratulations on the birth of your son and welcome to the world Bob !! Can't wait to see a piccie of the miracle.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - hope midwife goes well - I nearly blubbed when I got my green maternity notes!  
Ally - glad you are still in the running!
Odette - great news hun  
LJen - well done on those eggs. As others have said - try not to worry about it until there's a definite problem. you will probably fall straight away when you start trying!  
Emma -hope you had a good night's sleep   Mirra did seem to have a quick labour - must be the FF'ing til the last minute and all that dog walking. Hope yours is a quickie too when the time comes!
hi Lainy - Sorry about your MC   Good luck with the DHEA.
Sonia - tooth sounds bad! Not looking your best then!  
Can't remember who asked but as far as I'm aware there isn't any harm trying naturally while you DR (and i would recommend it!   ) my clinic never discouraged it. The drugs give you a little hormone boost before they switch off and I think that helped me as it was just about implantation time. They effect only the pituitary and if you have an embie it will be supporting itself with hormones.
Beach   
Nix - how's it going?   more DHEA triplets?  
Mrs O and Steph - good luck with next cycle  
Love to everyone else - can't quite remember everyone now - so many!
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - Is it not a red book?  Or is the green notes something diff?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Green notes are your maternity hand held notes that you keep with you. Maybe not green everywhere. Red notes are the kiddy notes   Keep thinking how I'm so glad I've only got the one baby!  
NW


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Kate's midwife was deeply patronising.  Hope you get a better one Laura.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I'm not sure will get off to a great start as I will mention how inconvienient the lack of notice is!  Maybe I shouldn't... should try to start on a positive note?  Agh... I don't care!  

Nicks - I told one of the nurses at work today as she asked about IVF and I think she thinks we should have a reduction.    I really hope I get a consult appointment very soon so we can talk through all my worries.    I wish I was only having one baby too... wich I could pop the other 2 in the freezer for later. 

LJ - What did she say then?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

Oh my word, what a day! 

Went to London and first went for a blood test for FSH & Estradiol (was scared the stress would be sending it sky high as we were held up on the train on the way and was worrying about being late etc) but these came back at 11.2 and 74 so that's fine  - is back down into my normal range (7.1-12.4) so am happy with this, definitely better than 20! 

Then went for a scan, which showed 3 follicles on the left ovary and one on the right - twice as many as I had last month when we decided to do Natural IVF - so am VERY happy with that! So we are going ahead with a stimulated cycle, with Letrazole - 300 Gonal-f and 150 Menopur per day from tomorrow for 4 days - then I'll be in Turkey and can be scanned/dose adjusted from there.

The rest of the day turned into a bit of a 'mare to get the prescription for the stims drugs from Dr Saridogan, who was in and out of his office - the first one didn't have the Menopur on it  so had to go back later in the afternoon to pick it up again - spent a couple of hours in Regent's Park sitting in the sunshine and phoning Turkey to confirm drugs protocol and then phoning round chemists to get best price for 4 days worth of drugs etc

Finally got the correct prescription at 4.30 and jumped on tube to Shadwell (E1) to get drugs at a chemist - he didn't have the whole amount though so need to go back tomorrow and get the rest  Never mind at leats once I've done that we will be all set!   

Have been so stressed - had to see Paul's dad and step-mum tonight once we got back from London and didn't get home till late and have so much to do still. 

It'll all come out in the wash!   

Back in a bit for some personals!

Steph xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS* 

MIRANDA and PETE

on the birth of 

Robert

wishing you lots of love, good health and happiness as a family always

xxx Steph xxx

      ​


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry - have run out of steam! Off to bed as have to get up early again to go pick up meds - night!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all am suffering from insomnia!

Glad you got the menopur sorted out Steph! 
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Nix - Me too   only managed 4 hours last night - the bl**dy rain kept me awake    Hope you've managed to get some sleep  

Steph - Sorry, I missed you in my posts yesterday   it wasn't intentional, I just got caught up with the euphoria of Bob's arrival.  Great news re your antral follie count and FSH       Once you've got all your meds and you're in Turkey just remember to chill, OK?  It's looking really good this time though      xxx

Beach -     xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Em

guess what, still here!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG - GO TO BED!!!  Have you tried a hot milky drink?  Don't know why I suggested that as I hate hot milky drinks, but everyone seems to swear by them.

Well they appear to be renovating the apartment upstairs as there's been drilling going on for the past hour - was hoping to have a nap after my awful nights sleep


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

AARGH!  Tell em to shut up from me!  Has the weather calmed down again now?

Yeah was thinking about the hot milk drink but dh did the shopping and he bought semi skimmed which is usually fine in small doses but if I have a lot in one go it really upsets my stomach. I'd been buying skimmed which is easier on my tum...

Oooh goodie, am yawning now! Maybe I should have started talking to you before!  Eeek, sorry that makes it sound like I'm saying you're boring!  Not what I meant!!!

It would be so much better if I could read in bed but DH is so boring about having the lights off when he goes to bed that I end up reading on the sofa and then falling asleep and waking up again in the middle of the night. Then I can't go back to sleep!  Really annoying  

I think I'll try the milk drink anyway and then go to bed. Gotta do something as this is ridiculous and sitting here looking at the pc isn't helping either!  

Night night hon   Or have a good day, depending on how you wanna look at it! 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

No, it's still bl**dy raining   but at least it's not as windy.

Hope the milk drinks works


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning everyone!  

Nix - Hope you got some sleep eventually PUPO lady   

Emma - Glad to hear that the worst of the weather is now gone  

Steph - So happy for you, your numbers are looking great - what a start! It just show us that fsh levels and AFC are not cast in stone and can get better  

Ally - Great news, praying that you'll have a big juicy follie ready for EC, hopefully more   

Laura - What are you talking about?? So many girls here at FF go on to have healthy triplets, please stop googling about the risks and just enjoy your pregnancy, you'll be absolutely fine hon   

A big   to everyone else I haven't mentioned.

Alegria xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

alegria said:


> Laura - What are you talking about?? So many girls here at FF go on to have healthy triplets, please stop googling about the risks and just enjoy your pregnancy, you'll be absolutely fine hon
> Alegria xx


YEAH! What she said! And what does the nurse at work know anyway? Is she a fertility specialist? Hang on, I've just clocked you said "I _think _ she thinks we should have a reduction". So she didn't even say that? Are you a mind reader then?  Honey if you keep looking for reasons to have a reduction you're sure to find them. Why not just enjoy your pregnancy hon? All this worrying can't be doing the baba's any good at all. Stay  ok hon? 

Hey Em - yeah the milk drink worked eventually. I've also just found out that the nana thing works on sleeplesness as well as restless legs so next time it happens I might try that too. Even tho I don't particularly like nanas at least it's good for me and hopefully won't upset my tum like the milk... Hope you nanaged to catch a nap or if not that you get a good night's sleep tonight!

BG - Good luck for your appt today hon 

Sorry no more perso's but feeling v tired for some strange reason  I can't even psyche myself up to go the hairdressers even though I look like Don King on crack at the moment! Gotta do something with this head - we're going out tomorrow night and I'm not fit to be seen in public!

Laters!

xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Nix - When is your OTD?? I know exactly what you mean about funny hair, I think it's the drugs (or at least I'll blame it on the drugs!)    My frizzy mop is a complete mess at the mo', nothing I do makes it right, what a pain


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations Miranda & DH....welcome baby Robert    

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Steph - great news on that scan hunni - am so pleased for you   Hopefully it will be worth all the agro over the drugs this time  
Hi Alegs, Nix, Emma  
NW


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wotcha Tash!  How are ya hon?

Legs hon believe me when I say no matter how frizzy you think your hair is, it's got nuffink on mine.  The ends are relaxed but the roots are natural, I can't get a comb through it!  No wonder my mum used to have so much trouble!  But it pains me to go to a hairdresser and spen upwards of 100 quid just to get it looking decent.  I've got to the point where I'm seriously considering cutting the whole lot off.  The alternative is that I learn to plait with extensions and all that malarkey but that's not really gonna help between now and tomorrow. Guess I'm gonna have to bite the hairdresser bullet!  If it weren't for the fact we're going out tomorrow night I wouldn't even be considering the hairdressers! 

OTD is next Thurs 3/7.  I think part of me is doing my normal thing and just wanting to hide away for the next week and not come outof hibernation til I know one way or another.  Which is irrational I know but there you go!

xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Steph - Congrats on the follies.  Hope it means that things will go very well for you in Turkey.  

Nix - Insomnia - Isn't that a symptom of being preggers.  Hope so!!

Button

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Steph - I am so pleased to hear about your results!  That is such a fantastic start!   

Laura -ANY pregnancy carries risks with it, as does getting up in the morning or even going to bed at night (sleep apnea can occasionally kill).  Just pick up the Daily Mail and you will wonder how any of us ever survive the day.  These days they know so much more about how to deal with triplet pregnancies that you'll get the best possible care and advice. You really can't take everything you read online etc. too seriously - it will never give you the proper sense of proportion because only the risks, problems etc. are headline/interest grabbing.  The fact is that the vast majority of triplet pregnancies go fine and there is plenty of evidence of that on this website. I think Rooz suggested some support groups etc. for those who have had triplets - I would go there and get some reassurance and maybe guidance on how to deal with your fears.    With Kate's midwife - she solemnly explained which "exit" was used for giving birth among other things.   

Nix - PUPO lady.   next Thursday brings good news.    

Alegria - are your PUPO too?  I lose track....

Button - another PUPO lady. when do you test?

Ally -   for one (or maybe more) cracking follies for you!! 

Emma - glad the weather is better.

love to everyone else


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

LittleJenny said:


> With Kate's midwife - she solemnly explained which "exit" was used for giving birth among other things.


   Seriously?! Coo I bet Kate's glad she explained that one, otherwise she might have tried snotting the baby out through her nose!


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi LilJen - My OTD is 8 July, which is my birthday, a very good or very bad one coming my way!!  I may test earlier though.  This isn't something I normally do but I had a 5 day blast transfer and my clinic says to wait 16 DPT which is just ridiculous.  Will see if I even get to that stage though!!

Great comment re your sis's midwife.  I bet she felt very reassured by someone with so much knowledge...

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello to everyone! My follie says thanks for all your thoughts!! 

Steph - I am so happy for you - this is great news - just goes to show a shaky start can sometimes not be as bad as it seems! 

Nix - I know exactly how you feel - I am not on the 2ww but feel the same - I am so focused on what I am doing - I can hardly string a sentence together when I am out anyway (so basically by hibernating I am protecting London from being bored to death)! I am sending all of my creative energy to my (one) follie, singing to it, laughing (with it) and generally getting its spirits up (and mine in the process!) 

Hair - I had noticed my hair was particularly lank (and cannot get my roots done for fear of a reaction) - nice - just another fab side effect of IVF!!

xx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Button I am sure you know this but HCg starts at around 1 to 2 naturally in the body and then doubles every 48 hours. it should trigger a 10 concentration test much erlier than UCH are suggesting. it is indeed ridiculous of them and it;s because they are so protocol based and day 16 is their day 3 protocol. that's riduclous too of course. but less so.


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank Anna III - Don't really like ding HPT's anyway so will just go with the flow.  I guessed UCH just said 16 days for everything as it was 16 days for IUI which is bit more realistic!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi chaps!

Just got back from the hospital now (God, how good can a bacon sandwich and earl grey TASTE?)

Well, Robert is perfect. Just perfect. I'll post piccies later when I've had some rest, but I just can't believe how wonderful he is. And so clever! (OTT? Me?)

My contractions were 5-7 mins apart when I left you, but by the time I got to the hospital 15 mins away they were only a minute apart! 

So I had no time to get any pain relief - it was fricking excruciating. I went in the birthing pool as planned, but my legs kept cramping, so I moved on to the bed and, with midwives and Pete holding my legs, gave birth in the same position as both my blooming dogs did!  

After all that, feeling proud of myself doing it with no drugs, I then had to have a spinal jab to get the placenta out...   That's why I've been in there till today. Honestly, it was just like James Herriot, when he delieverd a calf, that bit - fortunately I couldn't feel the pain of the woman ramming her entire forearm in there...

Thanks everyone, for all your texts - I was too kacked to reply to much, but it was so lovely to know you were all thinking of me.

Be back later!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh Miranda, we will all be so excited to see photos of your wonderful baby boy.  I was laughing at the explanation of the birth.  

I had some bad news today, my scan didn't go well at all, I only have one normal sized follicle, 11mm and the other follicles are very small and only about 3 of those so not responded well to the drugs at all.  Need 3 x 18mm follicles for them to proceed with egg removal so basically it looks like it will all be stopped from Monday.  Had a good cry at the hospital and then went to my mum's for a good cry on her shoulder too.  Feel like I could just drown in a bucket of wine but know I can't do that either for now.  The sister was just lovely and understanding but knew it wasn't good news at all by her reaction.  I just knew that my age would be against us (39) but just feel like my body has let Mike and I down.  We won't go through IVF again, this was our last chance really for our own baby but going to try and be strong and just appreciate the good things I have.

Carol
xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Miranda! What are you like! Straight on FF as soon as you get home! A true committed member!  

Congratulations to you all and welcome tot he world Robert  

Now get resting girlie! 

Take care

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda- welcome home with Robert, so glad you're both ok xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Miranda - Oh my god you have had me in stitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Well done and a big congratulations!

Have a massive rest - you deserve it. 

Al x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome back Miranda - you can't stay away from FF can you?!!  Your account of the birth was most amusing so I see it hasn't managed to dent your SOH!

Carol - Really sorry to read your post.  

Button xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Carol

I am really sorry to hear that you may cancel but it is amazing what can happen in a few days - maybe you will have a big suprise on Monday!! 

I am in a very similar situation to you and I am keeping going! I have been stimming for 13 days now and i only have one follicle at 10mm (at scan yesterday)! I am due to go back in on monday for a scan and I am praying for good news! I also have 3 very tiny ones (they didnt give me a size they are so small). Good luck on Monday - keep that tummy warm at all times, carry on with the fluids and protien and who knows.... you have nothing to lose at this stage.

My clinic seemed really happy that I had actually produced this follicle, god knows what they plan to do with it, we will have to see if it grows first but I am all for gambling on IVF with one!!

Loads of good luck Carol - dont give up - you have 3 jabs till monday and I have seen amazing progress in other girls on here in 3 days! 

A xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Heey 
Welcome back Miranda and the Bobster, you really do have a way with words dontcha!  Give him a cuddle from me lovey!

Carol hon  it ain't over yet, you've got one good'un and there's 3 more there just waiting to put you in the zone for EC...  And a lot can happen over a couple of days as has been proven on numerous occasions.  Now you know the drill!  Water, water and more water, lots of milk when you're not drinking water and of course the trusty hot water bottle/beanbag.....  and sending loads of follie growing  vibes your way!

xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations Miranda   can't wait for the pictures

Carol - so sorry   but it's not over yet, keep drinking, sending you lots of follicle growing vibes      

I had my ET today and finally was told that I had good quality embryos! Could be the DHEA or maybe a lowever dose is better for me? I had lowered the dose from 300 to 225 Gonal F, who knows. Now just having a rest.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yaay!  Congrats Nikki well done on a successful ET and that's great news about the embie quality too!

xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Nix, forgot to say test date 9 July but I will test before then!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Carol - I really hope you don't give up. First off, if i remember correctly, your clinic only offers a maximum dose of 300, which I do not understand at all.  That is way below the maximum and many, many women will respond much better to a dose of 400 (still not the maximum) than 300.  Secondly, you are now being told that they won't even proceed to EC unless you have 3 good sized follies. Again, I don't think that is appropriate.  I was told the other day that my doc had seen many, many cases of 1 egg resulting in 1 embryo resulting in 1 healthy baby.  I don't really want to get into "clinic bashing", but, if I have got the facts correct on maximum dose of 300 and 3 good-size follie requirements, I really feel quite strongly that your clinic is short changing you and is NOT giving you the best possible chance.  I don't want to be too crticical - it may be that they are not very experienced at dealing with poor responders or something.  Frankly, I would hotfoot it elsewhere or at least seek a second opinion. Anyone else have any thoughts?

Ally - glad you are looking after your precious follie! With all this care, hopefully the others will catch up too - you never know.      

Nikki2008 - another PUPO lady; thrilled those embies look good!  

Miranda - I am so thrilled to hear that Robert is home and is, naturally, perfect in every way!  Your description did have me laughing - and crying. Eughh with the forearm!!  

Nixf01 - Kate's theory is that the midwife, knowing she had had IVF, thought that the difficulties conceiving may have had a fairly basic explanation....

Button -     for a great birthday present!


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Thank you for all your lovely messages of support.  Sitting here with a hot water bottle on my tummy as we speak.  Definitely 300 is the max dose you are offered in Aberdeen, they said they tried ladies with up to 450 and they didn't see any better results so 300 is the max.  She said also that there has to be 3 18mm follicles before EC will go ahead.  It is so disappointing to hear that it's not the same service offered from each clinic, especially as we are self funding this.  We were told we'd get 1/2 our money back but taht doesn't really help does it and also we still have to pay for the increased dose that I'm on now.  

Sorry if I sound like I'm being a moan.  Really am pleased when I read others with good news.

Carol
xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Carol - I am sure there are other ladies who know more about this than me, but from what I know, there are many ladies who respond better to a higher dose (while, indeed, others respond better to a lower dose but for longer).  Chances are I would not be looking forward to being an auntie if my sister's clinic had had an upper stim limit of 300. Also, you say you are "now" on an increased dose, which sounds as though you weren't even started on 300!  I still think it sounds as though there is a lot that could be done to improve your chances and I would be looking at other clinics.

Anyone else got any thoughts on this?  Am i being too hard on Carol's clinic??  I just can't help feeling that their approach sounds wrong...


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

This whole IF thing is so much of a learning curve - I seem to learn something new each day and what I learn doesnt necessarily always make sense to me. Surely if some clinics think it is ok to go to 450 and if you are prepared to pay for it you should be able to do the same.....can you push for it carol?? If they will not concede I would consider doing a bit of research and trying elsewhere as clearly your ovaries are functioning - they just need a little extra push!!! But hey as I said - you have 3 jabs till monday and you just dont know what will happen - stay as positive as is humanly possible and keep up the good work xx

Sorry can I just sound off about something.....sorry I am going to anyway!! I know I am probably being oversensitive but I just got a text from my brother in laws girlfriend saying "I am sorry that my IVF didnt work" - it really upset me!! So far we have not cancelled and I dont know why my husbands family seem to think that we have...they never listen to anything we say!!!! I just need positivity at the moment not acceptance of failure!!!!!! Sorry guys but I didnt need it!! I must calm down now and start nurturing my little follie again xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Miranda - glad that your hope safe and well xx take care now your birth story did make me   cant wait to see a pic of little robert now

Carol - i agree with the other girls please DO NOT GIVE UP YET !! on my last treatment i went for a scan on a friday and was told that there was little hope of getting to ec and advised to abandon . i chose to carry on through weekend lots of water milk etc and on the Monday i had 6 decent follies and had ec on the wednesday .. so there is still a brilliant chance, and as for needing 3 eggs !! cant understand that was reading an article on here the other day and the first every ivf was a natural cycle with one follice and doctors were suggesting it was best to go back that way with smaller numbers !!

Ally - sorry to hear about your dh family, people just dont understand how tough it all is.. i wish they would not make comments at all if they are just gonna upset you xx

Well  .. i went for baseline today, all looking good so start stimms on Tuesday !


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

welcome home Mirra - well done for getting straight back to us! So where are the pics? Hows the lady garden? I'm impressed no drugs!  

Nix & Algeria - Thanks for the telling off! 

Ally & Carol -          

Button and Nix - PUPO   

Nicks - Thanks for the texts today.    Hows Emily?

Beach - Thanks for the stuff I'll pm you.

Well I've had a hormanal day, I've managed to cry 3 times since I got home, once from a card I got in the post (thanks Beach) and twice at hollyoaks!!    Midwife was lovely, really positive and jolly, got her number and she gave me my red maternity notes which al feels quite exciting. She said she has had 3 lots of triplest (not personally!  ) and all three sets were fine. So if I'm honest all the professionals I've met so far have been very positive.  So Imust try to be the same.  Also my scan withdrawal will be relieved soon as booked in for another scan next friday and then seeing consultant following week.

Also called my mum to let her know about midwife and they have offered to have me and the babies with them for the first few weeks as then we won't have to move while I'm preg and I will hav help with the babies, seems a good idea i guess but I'm not sure I could cope being smothered by them even for a few weeks,but it will be tough on my own I guess.    I guess its an option.


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Laura how exciting, triplets!  So delighted for you.
Thanks everyone for the advice, just don't know where else I could go so far on with my programme but will definitely be discussing the reasoning to why they don't bother with one follicle.  They did say they would probably clean up Mike's sample and use that but it isn't done as IVF if you know what I mean.  I've sent the other ladies in Aberdeenshire your notes and they are all shocked too as it seems that Aberdeen is definitely really behind the times.  I know we're pretty far north but surely we shouldn't be so behind the times!  I've been a bit of a rebel tonight and injected 375 and will do that tomorrow and Sunday too.  Drinking gallons of water (will be on the loo all night) and got hot water bottle on tum. 
Thank you all very much for your supportive notes I truly do appreciate it. 
Carol
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Carol - Thats my girls... were not quitters on this thread!!   

Steph - Missed you earlier!  What fab news on your follie count!! 4 eggs on the way me thinks!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Carol - don't lose hope - there is still time! You are a rebel upping your dose (you know FF views on self-medication!   sure you won't do any harm though). If there was a next time you could do plenty different so don't be too negative  
LB - red notes/green notes whatever! Maybe you have red in Essex to make sure they distinguish you from the rest of the country!   Say yes to all offers of help, all equipment etc. Mums get on your nerves less when they are doing jobs for you and helping I find!   Em is fine - asleep upstairs - just watching on the video  
Mirra - wow quick birth! Well done you! I did it on the bed too, with midwives holding my legs!   Hope you had a nice anaesthetist? Did you think of me?!!   Can't wait to see pic. You get on with rest and babycare first though.
Ally - hope those follies are still growing chick  
Popsi - great news you can start stimming. ARe you in a DHEA trial in Cardiff?
Niki08 - fab embies is great! 
Nix - first time I resorted to a mobile hairdresser was when I was pregnant and too much effort to go out. I'm really lazy with my hair - pay all that money and usually come home and put my head under the tap as they put too much stuff in it! (Sorry Merse - I'm sure you don't!   )
Button - well done on being PUPO  
LJ - relaxing summer for you now hun before   
Beach - how are you? Weather good this weekend hopefully - you can get on that patio!  
Steph - injecting now? Hope you got the drugs OK  
Love to all
NicksW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - Not really sure I actually want to retunr to live with my parents though!! I'm sure it would all end in tears!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well I've managed to upload a few pics to ********!

Had a stream of visitors, and they show no sign of letting up, plus I'm frantically trying to get the hang of feeding etc, so I won't be too present for a few days, but I wanted to say thank you all so much - not only for your wonderful messages of congratulations, but for keeping me sane throughout tx and pregnancy and uber-importantly, helping me to get pregnant in the first place.

You are all so special.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh M he is adorable!!!  He doesn'tlook wrinkly at all... wonder if that was because you had him 'out of soak' for a while before?? OH you must be so chuffed.... take good care.... come back when you get a chance.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- he's so beautiful, you must be so proud xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

He's just scrummy! Miranda how could you do this to me, don't you know how ugly I look when I cry  He is perfect! 

Congratulations once again hon!
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok girls needs some PMA, am totally hormonal x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - You got chocolate?  I'm here, what can I do to cheer you up?  Dare I ask if you've begun to think about 'what next'?

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- we're on our second bottle of red, just really upset after scan today, got a review in 6 weeks time but that'll pintless really, am thinking about having initial immune tests at Care next year but that's it.  DOn't think I can face anymore tx.  Will think aboout adoption.  Just struggling with all of this. x


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Aw Miranda your son is just beautiful, just perfect, you and your husband must feel so very proud.

big  

Carol
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You do know this may have just been bad luck, I know 2 people this happened too and they both gone on to have babies (not IF folk) you got so close this time I think you should wait and see how you feel.  You are still so raw and painful.  Maybe next time you could have clexane to thin the blood... it really could be as simple as that.  But you of course need to get over this first.    Have the hospital said what they think went wrong?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We've got a review in 6 weeks but I think they'll say it's a numbers game...

HOw are you feeling?  It's nice your parents have offered to take care off you  x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah the invite doesn't extend to tim though and he wants to be there and I want him to be there too.  Be nice to bring them home to their home I think.

I hope you find the strength to have another go. I honestly believe it would work for you.  But I do understand the horrible strain of IVF and you need to be physically and mentally fit to  go through it, which I think in time you will be.  BUT if you chose not too we'll back you with the adoption path.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*
just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
just had follow up - decision re 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - appointment in July, treatment in August 2008? *Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment/considering donor eggs*Juicy*3rd IVF - Lister - June or July 2008 *Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - currently trying to lower FSH/reviewing options for IVF/td]*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Odette*4th IVF - Barcelona IVI - this time with DE - May '08? *Ophelia*8th ICSI - Jinemed - - flying to Turkey 1st July 2008*Sammie*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start mid-May 2008 - currently on Cyclo-Progynova to regulate FSH - next test ??/06/08*Stephjoy*4th ICSI - (after 3 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI)) - Jinemed - flying to Turkey 30th June 2008 *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - due to start July 2008
*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Abdcarol*1st IVF - Aberdeen - EC ??/06/08 *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - currently on OCP before baseline scan/start stimms 02/06/08 *Ally1973*
1st IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/06/08*Button76*
1st IVF - UCH - EC 18/06/08 - 11 eggs - ET 23/06/08*Droogie (Heather)*
1st ICSI after TESA/TESE - currently downregging - start stimming ??/06/08*Popsi*2nd IVF - DHEA trial at IVF Wales - currently downregging - start stimming 1 July 2008*LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use - currently stimming - EC 24/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - currently stimming - first scan ??/06/08*Stephjoy*4th ICSI - (after 3 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI)) - Jinemed - currently stimming - flying to Turkey 30th June 2008 *When Will It Happen?*1st ICSI - currently stimming - EC ??/06/08*PR Ladies who need to update after undergoing treatment:* *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - waiting for update *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Button76*
1st IVF - ET 23/06/08 - 2 blastocysts - testing 08/07/08*Lainey-Lou*3rd IVF - SP - ET 19/06/08 - testing ??/06/08*Nikki2008*4th ICSI - ET 26/06/08 - testing ??/06/08*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*5th IVF - 15 eggs - 6 fertilised - 3 put back ET 20/06/08 - testing 03/07/08 *Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d *Lincs Jax*5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - 4 eggs but no fertilisation  converted to FET with one fighter frostie - tested positive April '08 but levels fell - miscarriage  *Loui5e*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - tested positive but miscarriage 8w4d  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Beans33*1st IVF/ICSI - June '08 - cancelled due to only 5 follicles - will start again with a higher dose soon  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*1st IVF -Turkey - PGD for translocated gene - - tested negative 18/03/08  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  Now scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Sheldon*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Sonia*3rd IVF, this time with ICSI - LP - tested negative 07/05/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*2nd DIVF - tested negative 24/05/08  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! next scan 4/7/08 - due ??/??/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate* on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox* on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - 1st scan ??/??/08*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Swoo*3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Miranda7* - Robert - born June 26th - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

this is gonna be a long one as need to catch up! 

*Miranda* - Bob is absolutely beautiful - so perfect it makes me  but with a happy smile! the ******** pics with family and friends are the start of a wonderful collection I am sure - enjoy this special time  It was lovely to update the list with our first Jinemed baby - hope he is the first of many for Team PR!   

*Nikki2008* - Congratulations PUPO lady  - wishing you so much luck for it to work this time and hope the  doesn't drive you too  9 eggs was a great response and is great that the quality was better this time - did any of the others make it for freezing?

*Laura* - glad the meeting went well with the madwife and that she was positive and encouraging - sounds like you need as much of that as possible  The offer from your parents is lovely but can totally understand why you want to be with Tim once you have the babies - you've waited long enough to have a family together after all! I think you're right to accept all offers of help at face-value but keep your options open and see how it all pans out... do you need to sell your current place before you move? or are you renting?

*Beachy* - I also hope you find the strength to have another go once you have had some time to grieve.  Think the immune tests would a good idea - and if it becomes clear to you that adoption is the way forward, then I am sure any child adopted by you and your DH would be a very lucky child.  Sending you huge  and just wish there was some way we could help you more with this awful process of coming to terms with what has happened. 

*Nix* - thanks for the lovely message on ******** - you are a sweetheart  loved the Don King on Crack analogy!  hope you are getting a better night's sleep tonight and have a great night out tomorrow night! 

*Abdncarol* - hi and welcome to the thread  I'm so sorry you only have one good-sized follicle - I know how it feels and am saying a prayer that your next scan will show that the other 3 have caught up and that you won't have to cancel - even if they maybe have to let the biggest one go and stimm you for a bit longer to let the smaller 3 grow big enough?    If you do have to cancel, will they convert to IUI for you? I did this once, and although it was a BFN at least we felt like we had given the follicle a bit of a chance and that the cycle might not be a complete waste.

I have also had a cycle where I only had 2 follies showing on the Friday and then had 5 eggs collected on the Monday! so things can change xx

Are you having an NHS go and if so, do you get any more? (seem to remember Ophelia having 3? - she also lives in Aberdeen).

*Ally1973* - am also  for you that you will get have a super-duper egg out of that follicle - we will all be rooting for you!    Sorry about the negative stuff from your family member - it's such a shame that some people are so ignorant of what we are feeling and what we need to hear 

*Nicks* - is so lovely to see your lovely little Emily's and Miranda's Bob's baby pics on here - gives us all some hope!    Sorry I got in before you with the announcement re Mira - but Beachy had already beaten me too! 

*Button* - belated Congratulations PUPO lady!  how's the  going? 2 on board and 5 in the freezer is fab news - hope you are feeling well and  - good luck! 

*LittleJen *- glad you are feeling brighter now and are recovering from the EC/all the drugs!    I sort of know what you mean when you say you hope DP has problems so it's not just you (not that there is anything wrong with you anyway!) - but try not to wish problems on yourself as a couple - it's an awful place to be when you both have stuff wrong, even if it's only mild stuff which supposedly shouldn't stop things happening naturally! - as far as I knew when we started out there was nothing wrong with me and it was all down to Paul - how wrong I was! 

*Alegria* - I definitely think the IVF drugs bugger up your hair - mine is greasy quick/lank at the roots but like straw on the ends - it used to be long and great condition but I have had to have it cut shorter and shorter - expect I'll have to have a crop after this next lot! Won't care if I'm bald so long as I'm pregnant though!  How are you doing hon -  madness set in yet?

*When will it happen* - how is your stimming going? Hope all is well   

*Em* - hi hon  is it you who is due next? Ohhhhh! 

*Ophelia* - how's your packing going? Not long now! 

*Bugle* - hi - hope you are well! Not long now till school breaks up! 

*Anna the third* - hi  - how are your Jinemed enquiries going?

*Lainey* - thanks for the add on ******** - have started a game of Scramble with you  How is your  going? Good luck!   

*Juicy* - when do you get started on your next cycle hon?

*Odette* - fantastic news re clinic finding you a donor - when do you have to fly out?

*Sonia *- hope your tooth abscess is soon sorted and your sore mouth is better soon 

*Linz* - did you have any joy getting an appointment at the Lister? 

Lolli, Swinny, Francie, TraceyM, and everybody else - sorry if I've missed people! 

Did those of you I sent DVDs to manage to watch them yet? Thanks for the text Mira - glad you managed to watch it before life went crazy for you and that you and Pete enjoyed it 

I went back into London today and managed to pick up the rest of our drugs - had my first stim jabs this afternoon  Feeling a lot more chilled now that I have cuaght up with myself and am back on top of it all - am so glad to have had good results yesterday (well good for me anyway!!)! Got loads of packing/sorting to do this weekend so don't know how much I'll be on before I go - hope you all have a fab weekend! 

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steph - No frosties I am afraid but I am happy that the embryo quality got better. Blood test on 9 July. Glad to hear you sorted out your drugs and got started, all the best     hope you have a fab time in Istanbul and that it will get you that BFP.

Beachgirl - sorry to hear that you are feeling so rough   after my miscarriage it took me almost 6 months to start my IVF journey again. Give yourself sometime and you might find you want to give it another go. Good luck with whatever you decide    

Miranda - he is simply beautiful, you must be so proud.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning All!

Miranda - Robert is as you say completely perfect, You must be so ecstatic (if not a bit sore & tired!). I expect it must be a bit surreal bringing him home at last, all the luck in the world with mastering the art of feeding, changing and bathing him x

Steph - sounds like you are in fab spirits - that sounds like a good start for your cycle/ holiday!!! Such a good idea going away for treatment, I have found working through it really really hard. Good luck hon x

Laura - How are you today? Just thought I would let you know that i cried at Hollyoaks too!! So you are not alone! Glad that you seemed to like your midwife - must all feel quite real now. 

Beach     

Nikki & Button - good luck with the 2ww

Alegria - remember no manual labour this weekend!! 

Little Jen - I expect after the initial upset you are enjoying getting a bit back  to normal. I have decided that if we have to cancel next week then I will do my best to be positive about it, look forward to the next step and enjoy not being in treatment for a while (I keep salivating when I see people sitting in the sun drinking rose!!!!)

Abdncarol - hope you are ok today      to you - water water water, protein protein protein, warm tum warm tum warm tum!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Linz - hope you got my pm and that you are ok     

To everyone else hope you have a lovely lovely weekend x

I am home alone (which I actually really enjoy from time to time) as Ben is off on a stag night! Great timing - I am a bit concerned about him drinking too much as we may      get some follies that need fertalizing next week!!!!!!!!!! He isn't a big drinker but he will definitely have more than he should (peer pressure!!!) I have begged him to take it easy and drink loads of water but I am still worried as i am so follicly challenged - i need those little   to be of the very best quality!!!! 

I have been having quite a few twinges over the past couple of days and have felt super tired, hope these are good signs. I last had acu on thurs but was thinking of having more today?? Is this overkill?? Just want to give my follies the best possible chance as I am back on Monday for a final decision, advice appreciated xxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - he is UTTERLY GORGEOUS!   You get to grips with that feeding now - its all you will be doing for a bit! Text me if you need any tips! only 5 weeks experience but it might help!  
Steph - great you have started! Yeah Beach beat us both but I missed that one (she whispered it!)  
Beach - hope the red wine helps sweetie. You were so close this time I hope you get to have another go. As LB said it might not be anything more than just 'not quite right' this time.  
Ally - I'm sure you can't have too much acu! I personally had no twinges or bloating but I'm sure its a good sign!   
LB - yes you can't leave Tim behind! Your mum +/- dad should come and stay with you, not you go there.  
Carol   how's it going?
DH is out running. I'm going to Next on my own after the next feed - how exciting, shame its to buy size 12 trousers (big for me!) My friend yesterday said my pelvis might not be the same again so I though it was time to get out of my matty combats and bite the bullet  
Love to all  
NW


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Nickster - Hope you managed to get some size 12's - Next sizes are quite big so you might get into a size 10.  Weren't you a size 6 or something before Emily?

Mira - He is such a sweetie and doesn't look at all 'old man like', as some babies do.  Well done on the no pain relief - I'm going for as much as I can get  

Beach -    I know I've said this before, but you will feel better evenutally and what doesn't break us makes us stronger    

Ally - Keep up the PMA as I'm sure it helps those follies grow.  I'm all for acu so I'd definitely go for another session if it's not too expensive   

Steph - Glad the first jab is over with -    for your many follies  

Nikki - Congrats on being PUPO   

Carol - Sending you lots of    

Lainey, Button & Nix -  

Laura - Glad you had a positive midwife - it's nice to hear all the positive stories for a change rather than doom and gloom.  When's your next scan?  Hard one about whether to go to your M&D's after the babies are born - did they specifically say that they didn't want Tim there or did they just not mention his name?  

Hello to everyone else    Still flippin' raining here    Been to China today to do some bargain fake bag shopping and had my purse stolen from out of my bag    I was looking at stuff at a market stall and I kept getting bumped from behind - I just thought it was the crowd but I now realise that's when my purse was being nicked.  Have canx CC's and just feel stupid for falling for one of tho oldest tricks in the book    Have become really scatty of late and sometimes wonder if this baby is draining all my brain power, or what was left of it  

Right, am off to console myself with some choc  


xxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Emma - arghhhh how annoying   did you have a lot of cash stolen? Don't know if being pregnant drains brain power but either way I am sure chocolate will sort it out


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Emma how horrible... who would pick pocket a heavily pregnant woman!! I thought it was really safe over there?   

Ally - Glad I'm not the only one that cries at hollyoaks! 

No I think the invite was for me and the bubs there house is quite small, think they are worried about us moving house and not being able to afford it etc, we only have a one bed at mo and then I think they thought we could move after they were born.  We own our falt but are going torent it and rent somewhere else... quicker.

Just off out so catch you all later


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Had about the equivalent of £60 stolen. It is safe in HK, but just north of the border it gets bit doge!

The choc is helping in lieu of wine


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Laura - dont mean to butt in but I think it will be really important for you and tim and the babes to all be together after the birth, you will need to bond together - don't you think. If you need help hopefully your helpers can come to you?? If you cant move permanently maybe rent a 2 bed place as a temp measure (and rent yours out) Are you going to watch shipwrecked again today or are you going to be good and wait til tomorrow to watch the new ones??

Emma - what a sh***y little lowlife - well out of order, very annoying indeed x well its all about Karma over there isnt it?? I should imagine the rest of the day hasnt been so good for him/her!! 

A x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ally1973 said:


> Emma - what a sh***y little lowlife - well out of order, very annoying indeed x well its all about Karma over there isnt it?? I should imagine the rest of the day hasnt been so good for him/her!!
> A x


YEAH! What she said! What a little b.....  well that person will most definitely be getting exactly what they deserve, what goes around comes around! Hope the chocolate is making you feel a bit better!

Hi to everyone else, sorry can't stop long as we're off out to Paree today. No idea what the hell I'm going to wear because nuffink fits. And I mean nuffink. Think I might have a touch of OHSS as my waist seems a good 2-3 sizes bigger than it should be. No breathing probs so I'm just keeping up the fluids and the protein. I need to find the equivalent of lucozade sport which is supposed to help, but they don't sell it here....

Not sure how I'll cope with going out tonight, I am absolutely knackered (that's what you get for sitting up all night in front of the pc instead of at least attempting to go to bed!)

By the way I bit the bullet and relaxed (chemically straightened) my hair myself yesterday. Couldn't face sitting in a hot hairdressers for 6 hours while some unqualified bint burns the hair off my head while doing 3 other people's hair and chatting on the mobile to her mates and then charges me 150 euros for the privilege! And the "Don King on crack" look was getting on my nerves! I know I shouldn't be going near any chemicals but the way I look at it, if this was a natural conception I wouldn't even suspect that I was preg yet. Besides they always burn my scalp without fail when I get it done at the hairdressers, doing it myself I made sure that it didn't touch the scalp at all and I wore the marigolds (muy atractivo!) so I'm sure Embryona and her sisters are just fine!

Have a lovely weekend everyone!

xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Miranda- Bob is absolutely gorgeous!!! Perfect as you said. Glad to hear you had a relatively easy labour and with no drugs too.  

Steph- Great news on those follies girl. Did you get Letrozole to start taking on day 2 at the clinic in London?
Everyone seem to be on the 300iu gonal with 150 menopur. I didn't respond well to it when I was on it once before but maybe with Letrozole it will work better so should maybe ask about it when I get there?

I  will pack everythin tomorrow as went out last night and had a bit too much to drink so being lazy today.  Have carried most of the stuff onto the bed in the spare room so really just need to pack it into the suitcase and double check I got everything I need.

I got the DVD and me and DH watched it on Thursday. You were really good, I would've been out after the first question.

Laura- Glad you got a positive thinking midwife, it can only help.  Did you watch that programme on Monday about identical triplets?

Good luck to the Pupo ladies, Nix,Nikki, Lainey,Button (hope I haven't missed anyone) for testing.    

Ally- Fingers crossed for some nice juicy follies on Monday.  

Liljen- No, you're not being too hard on Carol's clinic as I've had 4 attempts there myself and they are deffo treating everyone with the "one size fits all" basis and if you're a poor responder, well, tough luck!
They are so beind the times compare to the private clinics. 

Carol- Sorry to hear about your follies. Maybe you could wait for the other 3 and lose the large one? or change the drug?
On my first attempt there I was started on 150iu Puregon and when I had my first scan on day 10!!(first of all they should give the scans earlier than that so there time to change the drugs/doses if needed.  ) it was upped to 300iu and after a couple of more days of stimming they told me to cancel the cycle.

I actually had 5 follies that time but they were'nt big enough and I didn't know anything about IVF back then. But had I known what I know now I would've demanded to be put on a different drug and dose and to be able to stimm for a bit longer to actually give those 5 follies a chance to grow.
It makes me angry thinking back about it.

For the other 3 cycles I had there I was put on the same drug (Puregon)  even though clearly I don't respond well to it. I asked about Menopur but the insisted it was the same drug and response would be the same which I know now, it's not.

If your self funding surely it's up to you to decide if you want to go ahead with EC or not?
Good luck anyway and hope the other follies have caught up with the other one by your next scan.  

Hi to the rest of yous. 
Love/Ophelia


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon PR,

Firstly Miranda, Robert is lovely congratulations to you both.

Was wanting a bit of advice, its our wedding anniversary today - 6 years - and going out for dinner.  Was wondering if you think it would be to have a couple of glasses of wine, due to start tx in August?

Ophelia hope you get your packing done okay.  I always thought that Puregon was the same of Gonal-f and only had pure fsh where as Menopur has fsh and lh.

Hope everyone else is well, going to put my face pack on to look nice for tonight.

take care
Vonnie


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Vonnie - of course you can!!!! Enjoy yourself! As long as you don't get completely drunk I don't see what harm it can do. I had a glass of red wine, twice during stimming and agree with Mir and co that it is womb juice and helpful! In moderation obviously.  

Ophelia - good luck


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Vonnie- yes, you're right about Menopur being both LH and FSH ,it was my old clinic that tried to fool me into thinking all the drugs were the same so it wouldn't do any difference to my response if I swapped drugs so they could keep me on the Puregon even though I don't respond well to it. 

Nikki- Thanks for the well wishes. 

Nix- i came across a post from you saying you responded better to pure menopur than mixing two different drugs. I'm quite keen on trying that myself now after reading that. (I know, I'm still a bit unsure which protocol I want to be on  ) We have kinda decided on 150iu of each Menopur+Gonal F (so 300iu in total) but now I'm thinking on maybe doing 300iu Menopur instead as I've never had a Menopur only protocol before.
I suppose I can always add some Gonal F later on if needed.

How many eggs did you get on your previous cycles compare to this last one? Also did you find the embie quality better this time?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Emma- keep forgetting to say sorry to hear you got your wallet stolen. What a nightmare, did you have any important stuff in it like driving licence and creditcards or just the cash? (which is bad enough  )
Are you planning on having the birth in England or Hong Kong?

Alegria- Sorry, forgot about you too.   How's the 2ww going, any symptoms to speak of? Good luck hun.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

hope you are enjoying the fab weather! 

*Emma* - oooh the bugger!  So sorry about your purse hon - I hope they get what is coming to them one day! 

*Ophelia* - glad you enjoyed the DVD  I started the Letrazole tablets on CD 2 and the stim jabs on CD 3 (yesterday). When do you get to the Taslik on Tuesday? we will be getting there late Monday night. Looking forward to seeing you again! 

*Vonnie* - I wouldn't feel bad about a couple of glasses of wine - enjoy! 

*Nix* - glad you are all sleek and sophisticated again!  Have a lovely time in Paree!

*Ally* - I think another session of acupuncture can only help! The cycle I mentioned before (where I had two follies on the Friday morning and 5 eggs collected on the Monday) I had acupuncture on the Friday too.
*
Nikki, Nicks *and *Laura* - hi! 

Must go and do some sorting/packing or we won't be sleeping tonight - it's all piled on the bed!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - I'm just home and gonna settle down with a cuppa and watch your dvd... I hope you win!?  Wow not long now!

Oph - You are off this week sometime too?

Vonnie!!  That made me laugh!  Yes I think you'll be fine with a few glasses of wine... enjoy!! 

Right off to watch steph's video! X


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Laura- Yip, I'm flying out on Tuesday. getting all excited/nervous now.
How are you keeping? Do you have any morning sickness at all?

Steph- I will be arriving late afternoon at the airport and then the drive to the hotel. Can't wait to get some proper summer heat.

How come you didn't start stimms on day 2 when you started the Letrozole?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oph - I think I started Let on day 2 and then stimms on day 3?  I'm fine, I never really had any morning sickness, had a few spells of nausea but really not very much all in all about 5-6 times.  Have ben really really tired but that too seems to be wearing off a bit now.. hope all is ok?! Bet its going to be hot out there now isn't it?


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Laura- Did you have assisted hatching done on your 5 embies before transfer?
Yes, it's over 30 degrees over there just now. Glad to hear you don't have any morning sickness.

When I was on Letrozole I started stimms on day 2 I think. Clearly it woked for you by starting on day 3. 

I was told to take Letrozole from day 2 until EC but have read on the net you should take it for 5 days only.  How many days did you take yours for?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Ophelia* - I'm pretty sure I started stimming day 3 that first time I went too - and so did Gab I think - do they usually start you on Day 2?  Romina told me Letrazole day 2, stims day 3, so I bought 4 day's worth of drugs to see me through to Tuesday at the Jinemed.

I took the Letrazole for about 9 days last time as I was cancelled after a week of stims... did it say why you should only have it for 5 days?

Hi *Laura* - hope you enjoy the DVD!


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya everyone, thank you so  much for all your lovely kind words.  Sorry it's just a quick note as hubby getting annoyed that I'm always sitting on this computer and not being with him, oh dear.  
Drank so much water yesterday I hardly slept a wink  , eating brazil nuts (forcing them down as fed up of them), hot water bottle on tummy all night and on now too and trying to eat protein too.  Can feel some soreness (just slight) in left ovary so hoping that's a good sign.
Just wanted to say thanks again for thinking about me, it really does mean so much  .
Carol
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello all!

Keep trying to post then getting distracted!

Nicks - yep - feeding is HARD.   But it's getting easier every minute - he's really getting lots out of me now.

Steph - wonderful news about your results! You'll have a great cycle this time, I just know it.

Nikki08 - great that your embie quality is up - that can make all the diff.

Ally - don't fret too much about the sperm and booze issue - as long as he's not doing it every night they should be fine. Enjoy your night off!

Emma - DO. Get all the pain relief if you can - I'd run out of time to get any! How annoying about your purse being nicked.

Nix - hope you're feeling like a new woman after your relaxing! Even if it was only your hair!

Mrs O - good luck with the Jin this time! You're going for the letrozole - good on you. Does it make you seasick too? I started the letrozole day 2 and stims day 3, too.

Vonnie - I can't believe your restraint! I had lashings of red wine all through tx and it kept me in tip-top nick, I must say. Relaxation is the key, not abstinance. Have a happy anniversary!

Laura - me and Pete were both in tears at Steph's DVD! Awww - it was a wonderful moment, that. How are my three fetuses?

Carol - keep cheerful! And don't drown those embryos! 

How is everyone else?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello M - Thought you having a few days break    Glad you getting the hang of things.  Me and the gang are well... actually I'm feeling rather queasy at the mo...    

Ophelia - No we didn't have assisted hatching. x

Steph - techical hitch..still trying to watch the dvd!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

OH MY GOSH !! miranda Robert is absolutely stunning just seen his beautiful picture.. well done to you and DH you both clearly did a wonderful job xxx

Love to everyone else.. just popped quickly xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - OMG you won!!!!  Good job I wasn't there I was shouting 'in the green box'!!!  Wooo Hoooo!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hahahaha Laura you just made me really laugh!! 

I thought everybody knew I won!   actually it's quite nice to have someone watch it and be surprised by the ending! 

Is how come we have been able to go to Turkey three times this year!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Mira* - glad you and Bob are getting on well with feeding! 

*Carol* - sending you    for your follie - is good that you are getting twinges!  Stay 

Well I have selected far too many clothes to pack and they won't fit in my case - gonna unpack it and re-do it tomorrow! 

Night night all, gonna grab an early night, so tired xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR

Just a quick hello from me as I've got my friend here at the moment so can't spend much time on here, hope you're all ok,

Steph, good luck


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning all!

What is it with this IF lark - I just cannot sleep like I could before I found out!!! And now is the very time I should be  resting loads!! Oh well I will just have to try and lie in bed with my eyes clenched together pretending to relax!!!!

Miranda I am seriously impressed with your ability to communicate with a 2 day old baby!! Your commitment knows no bounds! Glad that you are getting the hang of the feeding - that is the main obstacle. Did you drink during stims?? I havent had a drop for 3 weeks now and that was only a glass  - maybe thats why I am so uptight!!!!

Steph - sorry but I have been trying to work out what you won - was it that deal or no deal programme??!!!! Are you ready for your trip?? Congratulations on the win and good luck to you! 

Laura - I cannot wait for shipwrecked!! I unfortunately saw all hollyoaks last week so dont have that to fill the next couple of hours, better start sorting through all the bills I have from the lister, there are so many it will take me that time to file them - depressing  

Carol - how is that wheatbag action going - still twinging?? I have been on and off but now i am becoming obsessed with every little twitch or tingle I feel!! So glad that Ben is away as I would have driven him crazy over past 24 hours!! 

Beach - Must be good having your mate there have a good day 

Nix - how is the hair holding up?? Still chilaxed? Hope you found something to wear and that you had a good night out! My hair is so horrible - I feel like i could snap it off!

Emma - are you over the trauma of yesterday?? I expect you will need to have a bit more chocolate today just to make sure that you don't have a delayed reaction!

Hi to everyone else - hope you all have very nice Sundays x 

Anyway must do some chores x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think you have to do whatever makes you more relaxed, Ally! As long as it's only a glass or two of wine it won't affect your stimming - there's no basis for claims that amount would do anything other than help you relax. In fact, Laura has a book that says red wine improves blood dlow to the uterus, which is why on this thread we call it womb juice!

Beach - hope you're having a lovely time with your mate.

Steph - get packed, lady!   It's time to go make some embryos!

Laura - I've Pmed you.

Popsi - hi! And thanks!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Miranda, he is totally, totally gorgeous!  Good luck with the feeding. Hope your visitors are sensitive and don't hang around for hours - have heard other friends complain that people turn up and expect to be fed and watered by someone who's just given birth   !!

Steph good luck tomorrow, have a safe flight.  I'm due to kick off on 10 July with OCP - my AF due that day - great, also my birthday and am being taken to first day of test match by my boss.  Last week i was freaked out and wanted to put it back again but now am getting my head round it and a bit excited.

Look forward to hearing how you get on this week.  Congrats on winning ££ on that quiz, I must admit i hadn't realised either that you'd come away with wonga - well done you and DH!!!

Ally good luck for tomorrow.  
Sonia hope your tooth feeling better!

Beachgirl, hope you don't mind me saying but it would be understandable if you couldn't think about more tx for months yet.  I'm so sorry you have had such a tough time but from the outside, it seems it could have been bad luck and your luck could change the next time

Nixf01, well done on doing your hair and going out - you would have been justified crying off in your condition!  Hope you are resting today  
Hope everyone else is well


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Juat a quickie as meant to be doing jobs so just jumped on while Tim at bottle bank!

Mir - I've pmed you back!

Steph  - At the end when you said you were going to have a holiday and they said where me and Tim where both going 'Turkey'!! I just thought you were rich!  

Ally - I watched only the first one as have too many jobs to do!

I have my nuchal on fri when I am 10+4, but looked at thats too early... should I call and re-book for the folowing week? Or just go for it and if its wrong they will have to scan be again?  Or would they just not bother?  

back later XX


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I have already cried      at the guys reading their letters from their loved ones on Shipwrecked!! 

xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Looong post coming up!

Mira - too distracted to post? I wonder why...  ! So glad you seem to be getting the hang of all things Bob-related!

Hey Steph honey - how's it going? Enjoying the stabbing?! Can I have a dvd too pretty please if I PM you my address? Even tho I know how it ends now!

Hi Carol - don't forget that you can replace some of that water with de-caff tea or pineapple juice. I really struggle to drink copious amounts of water, I feel like I'm drowning myself! Seriously, I swear my back teeth are actually floating around in my gob.... 

Hi Beachy honey - how are you feeling? Hope you're enjoying your day with your friend hon. Don't worry about feeling a bit confused at the mo. Emotions are running high so it's bound to be difficult to make any decisions. Take your time hon, when the time is right you guys will know exactly what to do next. Once you give your thoughts a bit of time to calm down it will all fall into place. And you know what Christine on the other thread says... "It'll be alright in the end; if it's not alright, then it's not the end!" 

Ophelia - I had what must be the strangest protocol ever this time round, all because DH had to go away on the weekend when I should have been having EC. This is how it went;

31/5 - In order to push ovulation back 2 days my doc started me off on Orgalutran (cetrotide). This was a couple of days BEFORE my period had even started. I was also on 100mg of baby aspirin from that day. 
6/6 - I started stimming with 300iu Menopur and continued with the Orgalutran and aspirin. True confessions time. I took 450 on the first day cos I just couldn't believe that I was going to get any eggs at all after injecting that Orgalutran for so long. I then realised that this was a bloody stupid thing to do because what if I'd ended up peaking too soon and having the follies arrive at the right size for collection over the weekend while Chuckles was away?! So from then on I stuck to the prescribed dose.

10/6 and 12/6 - I had a scans neither of which seemed to show anything particularly exciting as far as the number/sizes of follies were concerned. The aspirin was stopped on 10/6.

Now here is the proof of how badly I've been brain damaged on this cycle. Looking back through my notes to write this message I see that the dose of menopur was INCREASED to 450iu from 12/6. * So I started  on 300 but was eventually bumped back up to my "normal" dose of 450*.

13,14/6 - 450 Menopur + Orgalutran. I also had a blood test on 14/6 to confirm hormone levels before trigger.
15/6 - trigger 10,000ui HCG
17/6 - Egg collection - where the doctor himself was amazed to find 16 follies from which he took 15 eggs!
18/6 - 6 fertilised
19/6 - 3 of the eggs were over 50% fragmented and developing v slowly. The others were 25% or less fragmented, 1x2 cell, 1x3cell and 1x4 cell
20/6 - ET: 1x6 cell, 1x7 cell and 1x8 cell transferred. The other 3 embies stopped developing so no frosties  Began daily injections of Heparin to increase blood flow to uterus and restarted 100mg of Aspirin. Both of these to be continued until test date 3/7. Addtionally I have had:
22/6 - 750iu HCG for uterine support (or whatever you call it!)
24/6 - 750iu HCG as above and a blood test to check Oestradiol and blood count (plaquettes?)
26/6 - 750iu HCG as above
Another true confession - I increased the dose of the HCG to 2000ui for each of those 3 injections. This was after doing a hell of a lot of research on the net where I found that HCG support dosages varied in the main from 3x 1500iu to 3x2500iu. I didn't find one bit of research where the dose was as low as 750 iu and I really feel that my doc is far too timid / old fashioned when it comes to things like this (another example is his refusal to even consider ICSI because "there's nothing wrong with the sperm") so I took matters into my own hands. Which probably explains the bloating I have right now! *This is, of course, completely contrary to medical advice and the opinion of FF as far as self - medication is concerned is very clear - DON'T DO IT!*

So sorry to everyone I have been misleading by saying that 300 Menopur worked for me - it did up to a point but in order to really push up the numbers the dose was increased to the maximum after 6 days and stayed at the high dose until EC. I should point out that he never actually took a look at what was going on between 12/6 and EC on 17/6. He just relied on 1 blood test on 14/6. Therefore I think it's possible, even quite likely, that if I'd been scanned more regularly then he might have reduced the dosage again as I'm quite sure he had no intention of having me produce 15 eggs - we were supposed to be aiming for quality not quantity!

So that's the story so far. I think starting off on a lower dose was a good idea anyway you look at it. I still produced more, better quality embies than on any of my other attempts. Also this is the first time we made it to day 3 and the first time that I had 3 to transfer...

Hope this helps guys and please don't tell me off for taking the decision to adjust dosages myself, I know it's not the done thing!

Ooh forgot to say, we went out to see Erykah Badu in concert last night and even though she was an hour and a half late getting her bony  out on stage, it was well worth the wait! And I found a pair of hipster jeans and a loose silky top so noone could see my bulge 

xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Nix* - have PM'd you 

*Laura* -  no not rich - I wish! we were paupers and hadn't been able afford treatment for a year since our last BFN - am hoping I manage to get pregnant before we have spent all our winnings!    I would call about the nuchal scan and double check the dates with them. 

*Ally* - it was a quiz show on Sky's Challenge channel - called Take It Or Leave It - was filmed last November but only shown last week  Sorry you're not sleeping so well - is the same for me as soon as I start treatment, and I have the weirdest dreams! 
*
Juicy* - good luck with this next round of treatment - I really hope it will work for you this time   

*Beachy* - hope you are enjoying havig your friend with you 
*
Mira* - give Bob a kiss for me - looking forward to giving him a cuddle one day!

Steph xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Afternoon ladies,

Mir - Well done, Bob is simply scrumptious!!!

Steph - Good luck with the final packing, have a lovely trip and here for a mega successful cycle   

Ally - Keep up with the PMA   

Carol - Grow follies grow   

Vonnie - Hope you had a lovely wedding anniversary  

Beach - Agree with the others that's all still too raw for you to think that far ahead, hon   

Nix - you naughty girl!!    Well, confession time for me too, although my cons has only prescribed me the oestrogen and cyclogest, I've been also taking 75mg of baby aspirin daily since I had the basting...  

Emma - How annoying what happened to you. Hope the choccie tasted good and lifted your spirits  

Laura - Hope all is well with you and the triplets  

Nicki - A big   to you and gorgeous Alice.

Ophelia - have a lovely trip and good luck too, I'll be rooting for you      

9dpo for me and no symptoms although poor dh swears that I must be pg as we rarely argue but I've been really snappy in the last couple of days which has generated a couple of silly domestics  

Love to you all,
Alegria xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Legs 

You're not alone, just had a huge screaming, chucking things row with DH. Ok-ish again now, just feel knackered...
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nix - I sometime really need one of those fights to clear the air with DH.    Hope you didn't smash anyhing good!

Alg - Were all fine I think, I seem to have no symptoms and a sore belly, not really Af pains but more a tummy ache and some shooting pains.. hope all is ok in there. 

Steph - What time is flight tom?  You feeling positive?  

Beach - Hows you today?

I'm flaggin now, sorted out wardrobe and got 2 bags to go to charity shop, a suitcase full of too small stuff to be stored and another bag to be ironed and then stuck on ebay!  Wish I hadn't started it now!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh bliss. Just had a big sandwich.   STARVING. Preggo ladies - be warned your baby/ies will sleep only when visitors come, while the back of your mind goes, 'he's sleeping. I could be eating... or sleeping...'

I'm so hungry I could eat a tramp's **** through a scabby hedge.

Talking of which, that's what my lady garden looks like now I'm able to see it. No one's been doing the weeding lately!

Laura - I'm sure it's ok. When the babies are having a growth spurt you must feel stuff that feels weird and wrong. 

Alegs - tell your DH to get used to daily barneys for nine months then!  

Steph - the kiss is done! He says he wants a real one from his auntie Steph though, and looked at me crossly.

Nix - does the Oranglutan made you get an orange bottom? Sorry.  

Juicy - good luck for a hectic day on July 10! Excitement is good -it's horrid to face a cycle and not feel that.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just to let you know Roozie and her trips are in the Sunday express today!  Oh they are so cute!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh! I'll go and get one straight away! We have an outing round the village planned. I've straightened my hair!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Arghhhh - decided to get dressed into a skirt and put some perfume on today to go to Tescos - god knows why just thought I was letting it all slip lately. I felt pretty good as I ummed and ahhed over the fresh produce, thought I may have caught a mans eye (not that I was courting the attention but..) well I did catch the guys eye, finally he came over to me at the mineral water section and said, "Hi love, I was behind you when we came in, I couldnt help noticing that your skirt was unzipped" OMG OMG OMG HOW EMBARASSING, AND TO TOP IT ALL OFF I HAD A BLOODY WEDGY!!!!!! 

Did he have to wait until i got to the other end of the store to tell me!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh dear Ally!!


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi ladies

Have got kind of lost where everyone is over the last couple of days but hope you are all OK.

Miranda - Robert is absolutely gorgeous you must be so proud.  Glad to see that you are still getting your priorities right with the hair straightening.

Ally - that story made me laugh out loud.  Sorry for your embarrassment but thanks so much for making me laugh when I have had a rubbish moody, it's all over kind of day!!

Love to you all.

Button xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Glad to be of service!! 

Just sitting here licking my wounds! 

Oh well at least it has kept my mind off my scan tomorrow.....

Is it just me or are cetrotide shots really f-ing painful!! 

Hope everyone is having a nice chilled out evening x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Nix- Thanks very much for sharing your protocol with me. I'm still so confused on what protocol I want to be on. Maybe I should just stick to the one I've kind of agreed with the clinic.
Have you got long left till testing?

Miranda- Can't believe you're up and about so soon after the birth, I thought you would be too sore to even walk after.   And like a true FF trooper you've kept us well informed leading up the labour and straight after too. Superwoman!! 

Laura- You should probably double check the dates for the nuchal as it sounds a bit too early? Maybe it's just a normal scan and the nuchal will be done later on? Do you have to pay for your nuchal scan?

We only get a normal 12 week scan up here and have to pay if we would like a nuchal one. (It was £210 a couple of years ago.  )
I too cried a bit when they read their letters on Shipwrecked. 

Ally-    The embarrassment!!

Steph- What time is your flight? I've pretty much packed everything today. BB has been so interesting lately with the spit-in-the-face incident I'm gonna miss watching it while I'm away.

Hi to the gang. 
Love/Ophelia


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh Miranda.  Bob is gorgeous.  He is just perfect, you must be so proud.  Makes me feel all  

Steph - glad you got the meds sorted, what a palava!  Have a really good (successful  ) trip and keep up with the Scramble, I am addicted now and no one is playing. 

Emma - how annoying about your purse.  What a g*t, stealing a pg woman's bag.  I think chocolate is always a good idea in these situations.

Nix - glad you got your hair sorted.  The Don King line made me    Any symptoms yet?  I am grumpy as hell and keep snapping at everyone, could be PMT (or not)  

Laurab - the first trimester is full of niggley pains and twinges, it is just another way to torture us.  I can't advise re the scan, although it does sound early.  I hope those bubbas are growing big and strong.  

Ally - good luck with the scan tomorrow, I hope all that care and attention you have been lavishing on your follie have paid dividends.  One is all it takes    Love the skirt story, I am glad it is not just me these things happen to.  

Carol - I hope your follie is growing too.  I think your clinic need a policy review, it sounds crazy to make you abandon.  It is your money, you should be able to do what you want.

Ophelia - Good luck in Turkey.  I could do with a couple of weeks in the sun, it sounds like a very civilised way to have treatment  

Alegria, my fellow 2ww.  I haven't had a sniff of a symptom yet, apart from the usual PMT    I am beginning to go   with the waiting.  I don't know about you?

Button - sorry you are feeling negative.  Any particular reason or just the hormones?  I feel the same, no particular reason just do.

Well, I am getting my butt kicked at Scramble by everybody.  Steph assures me I will get better but you all seem SO good.  More practice needed I think.  Anyone fancy a game?

I cried at Hollyoaks this week too, it was very sad, didn't expect that to happen.  Don't watch shipwrecked though so can't relate.

Lots of love to everyone 

Lainey x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I cried when they read their letters out on Tiger and Shark and Hawk!! And then cried again when they said that they would be returning to shark and tiger to decide their fate...yes I am 35 but I just LOVE this stuff!! x

Re BB I havent been watching it - what was the spit in face incident??

Lainey - cheers for the     may the waiting pass quickly for you!! 

xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie as still doing last-minute stuff - I managed to get hold of a copy of the Sunday Express, but also found this for anyone who didn't:

http://www.sundayexpress.co.uk/posts/view/50333/Triplets-changed-our-lives-for-the-better

Roozie, if you read this, they are absolutely gorgeous,  and it was a lovely news story 

Thanks for all the well-wishes everybody, they really mean a lot  

Steph

xxxxxx

P.S. Ophelia - my flight is at 4.30pm tomorrow, arrives Istanbul 22.25 local time  See you on Tuesday - have a safe journey too!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Took the last pill yesterday and went to the loo a few minutes ago only to notice some discolouring resembling AF!!! 
It wasn't full on red but didn't really look too closely and it's defo not full flow yet either. I'm not flying out until Tuesday and first scan will be Wednesday.

As it's so late in the evening I'm thinking day 1 will be tomorrow, day 2 on Tuesday, day 3 on Wednesday which means I will get to start stimms on day 3 and it will be fine, right?!!

I want to take Letrozole on this cycle and Romina said I can discuss it with the Dr when I get there but you're supposed to start taking Letrozole on day 2 of AF (Tuesday, when I fly out). I have some Letrozole left over from a previous cycle, you think it will be ok to take one on Tuesday and insist on continuing with it when I go for a scan on Wednesday?
I will email Romina tonight and hopefully she'll get back to me tomorrow.

Steph- Have a safe journey and see you Tuesday.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ophelia - Yeah I think that would be fine. I would in your shoes.  As for scan yeah we are quite lucky that our PCT offered Nuchal scans for everyone.

Steph - Safe flying tom. 

Just watching BB, should be back later if not good luck for those having scans tom   

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wanted to wish Ophelia and Steph lots of luck


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Just want to thank Beach and Lainey for their well wishes. 
Hope you ok Beach.  
Lainey- Will try and do some scramble with you later when I've settled in in Istanbul. 

Laura- Lucky you getting free nuchal scans where you live. I think I will take the Letrozole, I mean I've been on it before so it shouldn't be a problem with the Dr letting me continue with it and you, Steph and Miranda were/are all on it and it hasnt done you any harm. 

I'm watching BB too.

Ally- I'm 35 too and LOVE Shipwrecked.  There was a huge argument on BB the other day with Dennis spitting in Mo's face resulting in Dennis being kicked out of the house.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

good luck steph and opellia on your journeys to turkey, hope you come back with more passengers than you went with


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Steph and Mrs O - Good luck Turkey girls! - Lets have a whammy double this time!     
Roozies triplets OMG gorgeous! and we had to wait for it to be in the national papers before we got a picture eh!   thanks for posting the link Steph - never have got a paper at this time of night!
LB - think that nuchal is too early - needs to be a least 11 plus something I think. Glad all well. 10 weeks soon!
Mirra - Bob is so cute! Bet you have the same prob as us - no clothes to fit and everyone buys 3-6 month outfits as presents and you have to wait ages!  
Ally - is it scan tomorrow? Good luck.
Nix - my friend just had IVF and is on 2000 HCG  
Pops, Button, Carol and Lainey - hello girls!  
The munchkin is asleep - I have felt knackered today so taking it easy tomorrow.
Love to all
NW


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Ophelia - re. 1st day of AF - nurse told me that if red blood comes after 6pm to consider day 1 as being the following day.

I have a question please and wonder if someone can help - As my lining was thin I was prescribed oestrogen pills (to be inserted up my front door - sorry, tmi   ) by my consultant. I was told to start it 2 days before the IUI but I just realise that there are only 15 in the pack and it will then finish 2 days before my OTD. I remember the nurse saying in the basting day that, if I got a BFP, I should continue taking both the progesterone and oestrogen for 12 wks. Also I think I read somewhere here that you're not suppose to stop the oestrogen pills suddenly but should wean yourself off it gradually otherwise you bleed. Should I contact my clinic and ask for another prescription so I have another couple of pills to see me through to testing day (just in case I get a BFP   )?

Alegria xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm getting the problem that I need to buy some suits for a prem baby he's so small, Nicks! I can't understand it - I was the same weight as him at birth. The newborn stuff is too big yet, poor little scrap.

Still, the amount he's feeding it won't be long till he's in the newborn stuff.

I'm having a problem with my cat - he's virtually lived outside since Robert arrived, and if he's in he's pulling himself wildly along the rug or the bottom of the sofa. It's driving me barmy!

Alegs - can't help with the oestrogen thing, but my guess is you have to wean yourself off any hormone, so get some more if you can.

Good luck, Turkey gals! I hope this one is it for you - you both deserve it so much.

Thanks for the link Steph! The garage had run out by the time DH went down - didn't make it out again after three sets of visitors.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- not sure what to suggest about the cat, I know my girl cat would be ever so jealous. Bet you're still on cloud 10 aren;t you. x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Ophelia* - yes, you would be fine to start stims Wednesday if it does turn out to be your AF - I would go for it with the Letrazole (you've had it before, as you say - and I really think they will let you do what _you_ want to do, as they know you have done a lot of cycles and have researched them thoroughly - on the phone the other day Romina mentioned the microflare protocol again, but I wasn't that keen on it to start with, and really didn't want to do it without having it explained to me properly first - and that's without it being extra drugs to think of getting over here etc - told her I wanted to do SP with Letrazole again and they were absolutely fine about it) but you could check with Romina first as day 1 will be tomorow and she can get back to you before day 2  As least you didn't start a week early! 
*
Alegs* - I would phone the clinic tomorrow and ask if you could have some more to cover you through to test date and so that you can wean off of them if necessary afterwards - just to make sure.  But I really hope you will be having to take them for the next 9-10 weeks!   

*Lainey* - I'll try to go scrab now before I go to bed - gotta feed you your fix! 

*Ally* - thanks for sharing "zippergate" with us - loved it! 

Sorry to those I've missed - head is  , feeling scared/excited and doing my best to keep a good head of   

I'll log in and see how you all are once I get to Turkey - prob Tuesday as I arrive late tomorrow 

Bye for now 

Steph xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Evening all - Miranda what a darling baby boy Bob is - wouldn't mind another of those myself - ok so I have some already but they were completely and utterly scrumptious too! ( still are but wouldn't want me to say that in front of them!)  

Laura - nuchal scan should be carried out between 11 and 13 weeks for accurancy - I would definately rearrange or go to the scan to have a peek at the babies and go back another time for the nuchal.  

Orphelia - I have always been told that day one is full red flow so should be fine if only some slight discolouring tonight.


Steph - thanks for the triplets link - there I was thinking I'd missed it and there you were with your link - fantastic - thanks for the other links re microdose protocol.

Let me know what the temps like there - I don't think I'll be back until a bit later in the year but haven't totally ruled it out either for the summer holiday just don't think my cycle is going to fall right and doct doesn't want me on the BCP so can't manipulate it either .  I would ideally cycle end of August but its looking like begining would be time to be there and would have to down reg this cycle now which seems a bit soon by anyone's reckoning I think.

Best of luck that this one is the ONE for both of you   

Good luck to everyone else starting treatment or in the 2WW.

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Good luck again Steph and Ophelia and safe journey


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi girls

all the best to Ophelia and Steph, here's hoping that you both come back with bit of excess baggage    And thanks for the message Steph, no worries about the dvd, it can wait til you get back   Thanks also for the link to the newspaper story, they are so cute ain't they?!  Did anyone spot the deliberate mistake in the story? About GIFT being more invasive than IVF because of the general anaesthetic...?  So they never use GA for EC in IVF then   !

Ally - you exhibitionist you!

Mira - how the hell do you do it?  A new baby, all those visitors and you've still got time to straighten your hair?!  Wow hon, I'm impressed!  How is the gorgeous one today?  (No not you, bighead!   )

Alegria - yeah I think you need to get a new scrip to tide you over. How are you feeling today?

Still knackered myself, despite a 3 mile walk with DH yesterday after our massive row I was still too wound up to sleep last night.  I woke up about 3 times to go for a pee  (? ) and kind of dozed a bit in between while I had a couple of completely weird nightmares and then got up at 6 because I decided I was hungry.  Decided to do some ironing as all of my summer clothes that might just reach around my bloated waist are all crushed up from being shoved in the back of the wardrobe!  

Now I feel tired again but it's a lovely sunny day and I don't want to waste it sleeping!  Before anyone gets carried away, I know full well that every single one of those things (grouchiness, tiredness, bloating, nightmares/vivid dreams) can be attributed directly to the progesterone or general IVF related anxiety .  And I've had all of them before on my BFN cycles.  I just wish it was Thursday so I could know for sure whether just this once I'm feeling this crappy for a good reason!

Hope you all have a great day

xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Weather is gorgeous here as well, I got sun burned yesterday   also had some weird dreams last night, can't remember most of it but one had to do with NK cells !!!


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning everyone,

Hope you're all well today 

Someone has posted in another thead asking about DHEA and I wonder if any of you that have taken it had any views on the subject:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147602.new#new

Thanks!

*FF does not condone or encourage self medicating ~ please discuss with your consultant first


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Good luck to Ophelia and Steph     

Carol - how did you get on today?? I really really hope that you had some better news. 

Just to update - I have just got back from my scan (after 16 days of stims) my lonely follicle is still growing there are 3 possible others out there which have not yet hit 10mm and but we are still carrying on!! Lining looks 'great' at 8mm and I am back on Wednesday for another scan. They seem to think i will be ready to go on somewhere between friday and Monday (does this seem possible with such small follie sizes??) but looks like I may have to be completely crazy and go for EC with one follie, they haven't suggested that I do anything else which I am suprised by (saw Raef Farris today) x 

Obviously this is not the best situation by any means but I just figure that we have come so far there is no point in giving up now. I also feel like it would be great to at least try and get an egg so that we can see what sort of quality we are working with. Having said all of this I wasnt that impressed with the Lister today, no-one seemed to know what was going on they were all so rushed off their feet, which makes me feel a little nervous about the appointment, think I might email jaya just to make sure we are all on the same page. Raef didnt talk to me at all about the dose of Menopur about the cetrotide or anything and stupidly I forgot to ask so many questions, was just so relieved to see my little follie had grown again.

Sorry to prattle on about my one solitary follie but just thought that this acts as some sort of diary and it may help someone else in the same situation as me sometime down the line! 

Enjoy the sunshine all xxxx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya everyone, hope you're all well and had a lovely weekend.  
Scan was okay today, good news is that my womb lining is a good thickness, I have one follicle of 21mm (too big), one at 14mm and one at 11mm, all from my left ovary.  One small one on my right ovary.  So I have to go back on Wednesday for another scan and again on Friday and hopefully then they can decide what they are going to do.  I asked why they need 3 follicles at Aberdeen clinic for them to proceed and was advised that it was because they had never had a successful pregnancy with only one follicle producing an egg.  The sister was just lovely and very patient at explaining things, so we're still on this scary rollercoaster ride, not knowing day to day what is going to happen.
Ally it really does seem that we're going through the same things together, sending you big  .

Carol
xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Ally, that's great news!  Yes loads can happen between now and Friday so you keep necking those liquids and keeping that tum warm!  With regards to the questions you wanted to ask, why not give them a call?  I know it's not always easy getting through, but it'll be worth it to set your mind at rest!

Congrats again hon on the positive news!

Hey Carol you popped up there just as I was posting, congrats to you too hon, it really does seem as though your cycle and Ally's are mirrors of eachother!  

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Ally & Carol - it's the cycle sisters    I hope your follies continue to grow and you get some lovely eggs from them     It really is such a rollercoaster and you both seem to coping amazingly well - far more level headed than I ever was!  

Nix - NO, it's NOT Thursday yet!!  Stay away from those pee sticks madam     Do you have any tests in the house to tempt you?

Steph - Hope you and DH had a good journey to Turkey    Thanks for posting the Roozie news  

Ophelia - Are you travelling out today?  If so, I hope you have a good journey too?

Button, Lainey & Alegria -    

Mira - How's your little man?

Hello to everyone else    I'm over my purse nicking and am just relieved that they didn't take my passport or my ID card - a real pain to replace and I would have had to get an emergency passport to get back over the border which wouldn't have been easy on a Saturday afternoon.  

Am suffering from constipation   so am on the dried fruits but nowt seems to be working.  I just can't do prune juice - reminds me of being forced to eat prunes and semolina at school    

Had a lovely day today - met a friend from an IF group I belong to over here.  She's endured many tx and finally said "no more" and decided to adopt.  Anyway, her little lady, a 7 month old girl, came home 2 weeks ago - the baby is just adorable and my friend looks so happy and really blossoming - so nice to see after all the heartache and pain she's been through.  

It's a public holiday here tomorrow as it's 11 years since the Brits handed HK back over to the Chinese.  It's finally stopped raining so we might get out for a little walk if it's not too hot.

Off to bed now   xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Carol

I am sooooooooooo pleased for you - that is great - I will   and   and   for great news for us both on Wednesday. Although I knew IVF would be challenging I never had any idea that it would have so many twists and turns!!!! Its so exhausting!!      to you - make sure you let us know.

Nix - yes you are right - Carol and I are going through the same things at the same time which is quite nice in a way although I obviously wish it wasn't that way for either of us! How are you today?? Are you managing your 2ww symptoms?? I cannot imagine how hard that is having never done it before   I get there!! Thanks for positive vibes!    for your test on Thurs x

Emma - thanks for your positive vibes - thanks for saying we are doing well - not got much options at the moment - scared to get stress in case it hinders their growth!! Sleep well x

It is gorgeous out there - shame i am attached to my computer at work. I cannot wait to get home and do a bit of proper nurturing (still got the wheatbag on lap at work though!!)


A x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ally -



Ally1973 said:


> Are you managing your 2ww symptoms??
> 
> A x


nope! The last few days are the worst, I wish my cousins were here again it would give me something to take my mind off it!

Emma 


emmachoc said:


> Nix - NO, it's NOT Thursday yet!! Stay away from those pee sticks madam   Do you have any tests in the house to tempt you?


Are you nuts?! Yes of course I have!    I will be doing a little check tomorrow morning to see which way things are going... hoping to see a darker line than on my previous test which was yesterday morning. Or at least the same colour. If it's getting fainter I'll probably be p1ssed off but I'd rather have some clue as to what's going on inside me than sitting here playing bloody guessing games! So yes in case I haven't mentioned it on this board I am a serial early tester. I tested + yesterday but that was probably the remnants of the 2000HCG I had on 22,24 and 26th June ... watch dis space innit....


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Ally I will be       for you too, lets keep our fingers and toes crossed that we get the news we hope for this week.  Away to fill the kettle for my hot water bottle again.  My wheat pillow burst in the microwave, might have something to do with me putting it in for too long!  
Will keep you up to date after appointment on Wednesday.
Carol
xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Carol and Ally - Well done & keep the pma    
btw Carol, you have to put a glass of water in the microwave together with the wheat bag while heating it (for 3mins I think) otherwise it can get on fire    but be careful as the water will be very hot too.

Nix - You naughty girl!!!      I'm rooting for you, you have such a great chance with 3 embies snuggled in there     I haven't tested yet but already got a couple of pee sticks from Boots for Sat, my OTD (FR now has a 6 days early test, £10 for a box with 2) but there's such a slim chance that my IUI would work with only 2 follies and a thin lining that I haven't been even tempted to waste the tests yet  

Alegria xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Now that's not the attitude, what do you mean, waste them?!  You great nana!  Look we're  nearly there Alegria hon, maybe we can keep each other sane!

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks like its going to be a tense week all round!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

you said it girlfriend. Jeez I really hate this part!


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Carol and Ally - good luck with scans!

Steph and Ophelia - hope you have a lovely time in Turkey and come back successful!! How exciting you are out there together again!!

Mirranda - you are amazing! Bob is absolutley georgeous!!!!! and to think of you having all those visitors and posting on here as well as dealing with him!!! 

Laura - good luck with scans!!

Nix good luck with testing!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks to Nix, Ally,Nicks,Carol,Lainey,Bugle,Miranda,Alegria,Emma and everyone else for the well wishes.

Looks like it was false alarm for me, still no proper AF just some old/brown stuff (sorry TMI). Hopefully it will show tomorrow. Almost all packed for flying in the morning. 

Great news for both Carol and Ally, hope all goes well on your next scans.   

Steph- Hope flight went well.


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

tonnes of luck Ophelia, hope this is the one for you.  Have a good journey out there.  look forward to updates from you and Steph x

Ally, good news from you - hope the follie keeps going.  Sorry you didn't have a good appt today, I'm sure it will get better.  Jaya is v prompt at replying to emails in case you want to set your mind at rest...

Carol hope your follies keep going too - surprised your clinic have never had a pregnancy from a single egg retrieval...i don't think that's a good enough reason not to try but then i suppose experience counts.  However, a single follie/egg in the right hands/lab produces many pregnancies at other clinics.  starting with Louise Brown, for one!  Good luck


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening All,

Carol and Ally - Looks like them follies are making a move!  Hoorah!!    

Ophelia - Safe flight tom, glad Af not arrived... nice to not rush things! 

Steph - Hope you there safe and sound.   Please give my love to ROmina.

Bugle - How you feeling?  Bet your looking forward to the holidays!

Nix -   

Emma - Consitpation is crap isn't it!!    Big glass of orange juice! 

Nicks and Mirra - How them little bubs?

Such a shame the pic on the net was baby shot of Roozies babies.. in the paper it was pic of all of them now they are such cuties! Roozie Said she would email me some good shots I'll have to ask her if I can post one for you lot to see.

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Can you scan it in, Laura? I couldn't get a paper by the time Pete made it to a shop.

Nix - it's sounding good, the testing! Usually HCG leaves the body at 1,000 units a day, doesn't it? 

Alegs - Great to hear DHEA is available now at Boots, even if it is on prescription - finally we're getting somewhere!

Ally - are you testing THIS Weds? I'm losing touch with what's happening! Oo, exciting - can't wait to hear some good news!

Bugle - I'm typing through a haze of tiredness and pain from my piles and stitches! I just don't dare sleep, as every time I try he seems to wake up.  

Emma - it only seems yesterday we handed it over - time flies in some ways.

Carol and Ally - lining is a good indicator of success, so hopefully we'll get a couple of one-follie wonders from yuo both! It may be there's more there, hiding away.

Karen - it was lovely in late sept, early Oct, when I went.

I probably haven't got round to everyone, but time is running out on the cry-ometer. Sorry! Hugs to you all.

Laters!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Laura and Miranda- Got an email from Romina saying I can start taking Letrozole tomorrow (although will email her tonight and let her know AF hasn't actually arrived yet) and to take 1 tablet in the morning and 1 tablet in the evening.

I can't remember if I took it twice a day last time and my TX diary is already packed in my suitcase so can't check.(or too lazy to try and find it amongst all the things.  )
Just wondered if you two  took 2 Letrozole tablets a day?

Juicy- Thanks hun.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I think I only took it once a day... let me go have a look how many are in the left over box.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No there are 10 left from a box of 30, think I stimmed for about 10 days so thats twice a day!

How exciting all packed!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Laura.    Did you ask about the nuchal scan dates?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No I didn't get a chance to sneak out of the office to make the call.  Think I'm just going to go and play dum.  Sure they will still scan me and to be hoest I don't care if the babes have down syndrome.. won't make me not want them so guess it won't matter.  Although will see if I can get a nuchal in a fortnights time as well!  I'm a scan addict!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I didn't have a nuchal for the same reason, L. Didn't want to know!

Mrs O - I took two a day, as well, though my immediate memory was one a day I remember one in the morning and one evening now.

Gawd, can't believe Robert's asleep still - if I'd known how long he'd go down for I'd have slept too! I did try, but had two phone calls and gave up and started playing with my breast pump. Managed one and a half ounces on one side! yay! TMI?  

Still, it means Pete can feed him and I can start monitoring what he has and when. I'm going to book him a cranial sacral appt tomorrow in case his frequent screeching is anything to do with his little head and tum.

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening all

Laura- how are you all?  

Mir-is he still fast asleep? Youre; doing well with the bf x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Miranda,

My immediate memory was once a day also but it's all coming back to me now.
Watching BB but should really be in the land of nod as have to get up just after 4 in the morning.
Is Robert good at sleeping through the night or will he have slept too long this evening and keep you up tonight?

Laura- Pmd you.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

I just had a bit of brown spotting - is it to early for implantation bleeding and is it usually red?   EC was Wednesday. And yes I know that this is pointless, only the test will tell and then the scan...and a live birth...but I can't help myself, had to ask.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

greetings from Istanbul! - just a quickie to let you know I got here safe  - off to the Jinemed at 11am after brekkie - hoping follies are growing   

Must go to bed (v late here) but just wanted to say:
*
Ophelia* - is definitely 2 a day - morning and evening  I am your old room - 717 - see ya tomorrow!

*Nix *- brown is good - could definitely be implantation - was it a day 3 transfer? I really hope it is and that they're digging in there for the long haul!   

Love to everybody else  - sorry no more personals - will check in tomorrow after clinic etc

Steph xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Brown is fine, Nikki! Even red can be ok. Enough thinking, ok?

Managed a bit more, and Pete just fed him - and he's finally contented. God, it's been a worry. He's been having one good feed a day, which isn't enough, and the rest he mithers. Last night was hell, and the first night was hell - he was so hungry and I felt so helpless. Ended up sobbing all over the midwofe in hospital as he was up all night.
With the pump I can take as long as I like and he won't be tired - yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!

If he's good tonight I won't worry about the cranial thing - it might be just hunger.

Mrs O - I'm praying this is it and he'll sleep a few hours, get the milk I express tonight and go down again for a few hours. It's been a while since both me and Pete were asleep together!

Are you ok on the letrozole then? 

Glad you're there safe Steph!

Beach - evening! How are you?  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Mira - Glad the milk factory is producing the goods    Although I can't wait for the baby to arrive, I'm absolutely sh*tting myself as it just seems like it's going to be soooo hard.  Hope you manage a little more sleep today/tonight  

Steph -   for your scan - sending you lots of     that those follies are growing    

Ophelia - Safe journey to Turkey   

Nix - Not sure why I've suddenly turned into the pee stick police as I must confess I was a serial tester too    I spent a bl**dy fortune on them as they're pricey out here.     that the line is stronger today and your triplets are settling in nicely   

Nikki -     I had a little brown spotting before I tested this time   

Ally & Carol -   

Bugle - How's your little one?  When's your 20 week scan?  Will you find out the sex?

Laura - Just drank my own weight in orange juice hoping for some movement, but nowt seems to be happening except that I keep having to go to the loo    Oh well, it's got to come out at some point!

 to the rest of the crew    xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning Team PR  

Mir - You're doing well with the BF. All the new mums I know tell me that it's really hard and a bit frustrating in the beggining but once you get the hang of it it's all plain sailing afterwards  

Steph - Glad you got there safely, good luck for the scan   

Ophelia - Safe travels  

Nix - Hang on in there, girlfriend! Not long now     

Ally & Carol - Grow follies grow   

Laura - Good luck with the scan   

Beach -  Hello!     

Juicy - When are you cycling again? Are you still with the Lister?  

Enjoy the sunshine everyone!  

Alegria xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning all!

I've had a better sleep, ta Emma. Pete stayed up with him till half six before coming in to get me up. He's been wonderful, actually. I found it so frustrating at your stage - you just want them out in the world. Don't let anyone tell you to 'enjoy the peace while it lasts' or that sort of bollix - so irritating!  

Cheers for the reassurance, Alegs - I need all I can get at the mo!   How's you?


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Miranda, glad you got a bit of sleep at last.  Very impressive that you're already expressing!  BF is really hard work at the start.  My friend had a baby 6 months ago who is allergic to her breast milk, which was really upsetting.  Esp as she's also allergic to all formula except some special stuff which costs £44 a tin   !!

It's lovely seeing his pic - he's v v sweet indeed

Alegria, hi - am keeping everything crossed for you. I hear what you say about the chances of IUI succeeding but it is so much better than a cancelled cycle - if you're not in, you can't win etc...      
I'm back at the Lister, yes - mainly because we were keen to try the clomid protocol - I start the Pill next week.  Have they said why they think you didn't respond so well to it?  Can they change the dosage etc 

I must admit, I was dreading starting again and thought about delaying for another month but then, it will be easier to slip out of the office for scans etc during August and once I got my head round it, I started getting quite excited.  Sadly, it's the same old excitement of working out possible due dates, how pg I'd be at xmas etc -  all that stuff that usually gets dashed! but we have to allow ourselves to do it a bit I guess.....

Hopefully we will have a good few BFPs from the ladies already in tx - you, Steph, Ophelia, Nix, Nikki, Ally, Carol - to spur me on!

hello everyone else


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Afternoon all.

Bad news from me I'm afraid. AF started yesterday so I haven't even made it to test day  Did a test this morning anyway, which, of course, was a BFN.

The good news is that my DHEA arrived this morning so I have started that. Onwards and upwards.

Nix - a + at this stage must be good, right? 

Ally/Carol -   grow follies, grow!

Mira - BF is really hard, but you are doing really well by the sounds of it. Persevere if you can, it is worth it in the end. Don't make yourself ill though. Sounds like DH is a star. 

Steph/Ophelia - hope you are enjoying the sun in Turkey and those follies grow big and strong  

Laura - good luck with the scan 

Nicky - could be implantation bleed. 

Feeling cr+p and sorry for myself. You lot seem so focused and positive, I don't know how you do it.

Lainey x

*FF does not condone or encourage self medicating ~ please discuss with your consultant first


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Lainey hon I'm so sorry


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lainey- don't want to give advice where it's not wanted but I know that you've done a test and it was negative but I'd hold off the DHEA until after official test day xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

why does dhea harm a fetus?  I'm still taking 50mg!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not sure Nix but I stopped taking mine at EC, I'm sure someone will explain more, I only took mine for quality eggs and therefore didn't need any after collection.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

*Lainey* - I am so sorry you have started bleeding hon - gutted for you  Sending you and your DH lots of 

As for me, not the most brilliant news I'm afraid - in spite of there being 4 follicles at baseline scan in London, scan today at the Jinemed showed only one clear follicle on the left 

The doctor (Munip) said the one on the right seems to have disappeared, then there is one on the left ovary and there maybe more on the left but not showing properly yet, so we are back on Thursday and will see what is going on then. Hoping I will have more showing then,    but have already decided that as we are here and its our last try, then we will go ahead even if there is only one.

Istanbul is lovely - the weather here is hot, hot, hot, (30c) but a lovely breeze stops it being too uncomfortable! 

Miranda and Laura - I gave your love to Romina and she sends it back 

I haven't seen Ophelia yet but hope to soon! Ophelia if you read this, I've PM'd you 

Sorry no more personals - I had better go get ready to go out!

Love to all 

Steph xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph   really hoping that Thursday brings better news


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG - work's been manic for the past few days but not as manic as here...

will resurface when I have caught up.

Kate is frantically waiting to "show".  She said she thought her tummy was a little bigger but her DH said it has been like that for a few years.  She's 14 weeks now - does it pop out quite suddenly??

love to all xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wotcha Steph, I'm sure mr Istanbul scanner man was just being overly cautious, them follies are still there, just a bit shy!  Stay  hon!   

Beach hon, did you self-med or take DHEA on prescription?  Mine was prescribed by the doc and he never said a word about stopping it.  I figured if it's supposed to do some kind of anti-oxidant thing then it's still ok to take....? Or maybe he just forgot to tell me to stop, he's been a bit distracted lately!  Oh sod it, I'll ask him on test day; if it was gonna do any harm then the damage is already done so no point getting in a tizz about it now.

DAMN it is HOT here today, beeyotiful weather, think we might be up to 30deg too, I love it!

xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Lainey - So sorry hun, I too bled before OTD last time...   Good that you're already making plans for the next tx   but as Beach said, maybe you should hold off the DHEA for a few more days? When I told my sister that I bled before OTD and that therefore it was all over she said that she had a full AF before finding out that she was already preg   

Nix - I don't think you need DHEA anymore, it should have done it's job by now. Btw, I just found out today that my friend who is 22 wks preg after her 5th ICSI attempt has taken DHEA for 3 mths before her last (and successful) cycle. I was casually explaining to her on the phone that I was going to try and take this new drug for my next cycle in case the IUI didn't work and she said 'oh yes. I've taken it'. And me thinking that I was telling her about something completely new... I was really gobsmacked  

Steph - So sorry to hear your news    Will keep my fingers and toes crossed and   for much better news on Thursday    

Linz -     

Alegria xx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya everyone, can I ask what mg of DHES does everyone take, thinking of ordering it but would like to know the amount I should order.
Sorry it's just a quick note as away to walk the dog. 
Big   for everyone.
Carol
xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hiya

My doc prescribed 50mg - 2x25mg morning and evening

xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Lainy Lou - Sorry to hear about the early bleeding.   

Nix - Good Luck for OTD on Thurs although I know you have been testing every day!!  

Steph - Fingers crossed for Thursday.  As Nix says they were there before so they may just be hiding.  Everything crossed for finding them all on Thursday.  Enjoy the sunshine!!

Hi Liljen - Hope your sister gave DH a right hook for his comment!  

Hi to everyone else.

Button xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

LittleJenny said:


> Kate is frantically waiting to "show". She said she thought her tummy was a little bigger but her DH said it has been like that for a few years. She's 14 weeks now - does it pop out quite suddenly??


Does wot pop out suddenly? The baby?  Ask Mira  

Sorry am in a silly mood tonight, must be the sunshine!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Try not to worry Steph - I had two, then three, then four, then six, then eight follies - and they weren't small when they appeared. Think they were hiding. Remember your ovaries are 3D - they can't necessarily see everything on each scan.

I don't know about DHEA and embryos Nix - I stopped halfway through a month of the pill as it reacted badly with microgonyn, but I'd done the four months by then.

LilJen - I showed from ET, I think! Everyone's different in the way they show. A pal on another thread is expecting twins  and she's not that big at 20 weeks.

Lainey - I'm so sorry to hear youu've bled. It's not necessarily over, but you must be feeling dreadful.

Hi Beach, Button and Alegria!

Juicy - eek! £44 a TIN??  She must get that on the state,surely? Or the NHS?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jeza (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, 
not sure who to address this to.  I guess I want to join a conversation and get some sort of advice, or just a friendly word would do me!
I'm 39 today, and have felt so down after see our specialist yesturday.   I feel she concentrates very much on giving me the worst possible scenario...In March when I last had my FSH tested it was elevated, 13ish for 2 months 24 one month.  Since then I have been taking Chinese herbs and acupuncture to lower this.  In May I had a lap n dye that told me I have totally blocked tubes...  so IVF is what we thought.  Now I have to have my tubes sealed for IVF to stand a better chance.  This will hopefuly happen this month and then onto IVF straight away.  I was hoping they'd be a bit of a break to recover beyond the 2 weeks she reckoned it'll take to recover from the tubal surgery. Has anyone had this surgery before?  My period seemed quite messed up after lap n dye and I didn't feel back to normal till beyond the one week they recommended for recovery.  
I just want the best possible chance for my first IVF.  I want my body to be working optimally, as IVF seems to already be such a trauma for the body to go through.  
any advice anyone....?  I know my specialist goes on about statistics and numbers etc, but I'm sure a possitive attitude also goes a long way, and I just feel so depressed after each visit.  I've been asked if I want to change specialist when I start IVF, but does it really make any difference.  I understand these doctors have to not get our hopes up. I just want to prove to them all that complementary therapies do work.  Accually I'm curious to see what my next FSH test is and see if that is true  
Thanks for listening!    Jeza


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls,

Jesa - I had  the tube op, I was off work for 2 weeks, personally I chose to wait 2 months after surgery  as I feel your ovaries take a bashing in IVF and they do get bashed a bit during the surgery too... I just think for the sake of a month you should give yourself the best shot. 

Nikki - Thats looking good I think!! slight bleeding on day 6!   

Miranda - I've been really thinking about this BF lark.  I guess my babies wil be bottle fed to start with as will be in hosp for a while.  Can you breast and bottle feed that early?  Thought you had to chose one or the other? I really don't know what to do?!  Glad you are getting the hang of it.  

Beach - Hello dearest hows you?

Steph- I think thats sounding ok??  you have follies there thats the main thing.  

Ophelia -Hope you arrived safe.

Nix - I was told to stop at EC.  

LJ - I am def showing... people at work think I'm just fat!    I'm down to one pair of trousers!

Hello everyone else. X


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Jeza! sorry about your situation.   2 weeks doesn't seem long after tubal surgery even if your start a long protocol?   FSH fluctuates naturally, lets hope its down next time its checked as you may respond better if it is. some clinics like it less than 10 but we can't all achieve that - mine never has been!  
Lainey -   If it is your AF you are being very positive having a new plan   Hope you are proven wrong though.
Steph - its tough hun   Hope you get more follies but glad you are going for it anyway.
Mirra - Bob will be big in no time! I'm already putting clothes in a bag that are too small    She's due a weigh in tomorrrow - I reckon 9 lb!  
LB - how are you? Scan this week?   You can express milk for them when they are born then they at least get some colostrum which is the good stuff. they might need spoon/cup/tube feeding if they are quite little though but you can still give some of your milk hopefully  
Nix - any news on test today? 
Beach - hi hun!
Mrs O hope you are OK, keen to hear your news  
Niki 
Love to all
Nicks


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening all

Lainey, am so sorry your thinking this cycle hasn't worked out, such a heart wrenching time for you and your family.....

Jezza, I would wait, a few months isn't going to make a difference, you have to feel both positive in yourself and the clinic and of course well before you start a cycle.

Miranda, just wanted to say a huge CONGRATLATIONS to you and Pete, such a lovely photo of him (as in Robert), I can just imagine how he smells. BF is a nightmare at first, if your nipples are sore I would highly recommend some nipple shields (get the butterfly shaped ones as they do not come off).  You can still feed through them (obviously) but your midwife would probably not like you to use them, but it was basically them or I would of given up.  It should all get better soon Miranda, Niall lost loads of weight through not feeding then we both suddenly could do it.  I found BF in a lying position better.

Laura you can feed bottle and breast, my best friend who has twins has a friend with triplets, if you want someone to chat to I can always pass your number on.

Steph, am sure your follicles will appear again, hooping and wishing they do return.

Hi to everyone.  MY DHEA also arrived today so will start taking it and see if I am ready for round 5 in October?

Sam xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Quick one from me as absolutely shattered. Only got about 3 hours sleep last night, then got up at 4.15 am to get ready for the airport. Once I arrived in Paris I had 3 1/5 hours to wait for my next flight, only the blooming flight was delayed by 2 hours so spend 5 1/2 hrs in Paris and didn't arrive at the hotel till closer to 8pm Istanbul time.

Met up with Steph and her DH who had managed to get the room me and DH booked aaages ago!!  (I blame the guys in reception for that mix up.  )

We went for a meal at Banyan Cafe and I had a lovely steak and a really nice catch up with Steph and DH. 

Was gonna catch up on BB online but it's not on there yet.  Managed to find out who's up for eviction but want to know who nominated who.

Still no proper AF for me, just old/brown bits and bobs but are going in for a scan tomorrow anyway at 3pm.

Thanks to all of you lovely girls for thinking of me. 

Lainey- So sorry to hear you've started bleeding.  When is your proper test day?

Miranda- Your doing a fab job girl and how nice of DH to let you have a lie in (of sorts)

Laura- When is your 10 weeks scan?

Nikki- Sounds like it could be implantation bleed for you.  

Sorry for lack of personals but lots of love to you all! 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home ladies......................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147835.new#new


----------

